# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  The False Realitys Of My Mind

## LucidDreamGod

Ok this is my dream journal, here I will post all of the confusing, boring crap that goes on in my head, hope you like it.

enjoy,
~LDG

Current Records:
7 Lds in one night.
7 Lds that were chained
6 nights were I was lding in a row.


EDIT from 4 years later: This was not the original first post it used to be much longer, I was trying to see if anyone liked lucid dreaming from my new york area and wanted to meet up lmao. Your going to see that my spelling is a bit off too, I just turned 15 when I wrote these first entries which is just barely legal by dreamviews new standards  :tongue2: .

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok, this one is a bit blurry, and somethings I only remember because I told my mind to remember them.

Winter flood( not lucid )
I was in a small valley filled with snow that had about 3 inches of water on top of it, and I was riding a sled, that you can stand up on with a scooter type handle, I was trying to beat a person named logan( know him from school) we kept taking turns and there where a lot of corners we had to turn. I remember I was on top of a hill and my science teacher kept telling me to go down, the water was running off of the hill in a stream on top of the snow, when I went down the hill a secound time, I when of a ramp and whent so high into the air(about 50 feet) and my sled disappered, I could see logan on the ground, it hurt my stomach I went so fast through the air, I then know I would wake up, and I did


I had a dream about school too but it&#39;s so blurry I dissided not to show it, it had to do with me being late or something.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

The robbery, and the killer kittens (not lucid)
This dream started when I was in a pool, and I went to the deep end, big fish would chase me into  the shallow end, one of them was a paronah with big teeth that stuck out from the bottom of it&#39;s mouth, each time it appered I would swim to the shallow end, the fish had numbers over there heads a couple of times, 

I then found my self in an attic fighting this big bat, then I found my self, back in the pool and I was being chased by some bees and about 15 little kittens, I saw my mom by are grodge door, we ran inside and shut the door, my twin brother then opened the door and just in time we pulled him back then shut the door, as a long line of evil kittens came, we held the door shut, when they pushed we pulled and when they pulled we pushed, there was a white peice of wood nailed to the wall that was loose, and covered the door, it was a lock like the one in our bathroom in the waking world, 

I kept pushing and pulling intill finaly the lock broke, then I found my self in the garadge with about 8 other boys my age and there was an older women with blond hair that claimed to be are mother, we whent to four diffrent colored doors and each time she would pull out a bag maching the doors color full of rocks, 

then we would throw them at the door, when we came to the fourth one, that was the orange door we got an orange bag, and started to through rocks at the door, we hid away from the door this time, but someone got to clost and a man steped out of the door they told us to come in, there was a lady and a man, I felt guilty so I said I only do it becouse my mom told me to, in those exact words, then I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

sorry was to lazy to write down things this morning even though I could have easily done it.

*land before time* (not lucid)
all I remember is watching a new cartoon series for the movies land before time( a group of movie's I used to watch when I was a kid) I just remember them wondering around in a canion type place

4 year later edit: haha There is a land before time cartoon series today. Lol at the time, it is a supernatural prediction perhaps? o.0

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had so many dreams they all just collided and broke aport, and made it a big puzzle, some where a bit lucid too.

pangea of lucid dreams: 
 I remember being in my house and a baby sitter was yelling at me to go to bed, I remember a Dreamviews center it was a biulding, the city I was in was futuristic, there was a hellocopter with a curculer body, I took control of it and had to fly to the dreamviews center where other lucid dreamer were, guns where shooting at me from all over the city, I remember some wierd stuff, to wierd to explain, I was on the dreamviews forum alot to, I wrote down the dreamveiws center dream there but the forum was diffrent insted of the topics going vertical, they went horizontal (or visversa, I don&#39;t know horizontal from vertical) there was alot of details that I can&#39;t remember because I was to lazy to right them down.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I&#39;m getting back on track, first lucid in months, YES&#33;

Iron chief (mashed potato special)

I was racing this guy around my backyard well grabing potatos and mashing them on are plates, he kept spraying a hose at my mashed potatos watch were on a tray with weels the kind in hotels, I tried to stop him, I kept yelling at him, I also said something about my corn getting wet

the squirrels are at it again

I was fighting bowser on donkey kong 64 and I kept doing stuff like in mario and luigi for gameboy advance and when the first part of the fight was over these wierd creaturs appered with white and black strips covering a spining top of some sort, I then ended up on a road like in most of my dreams (dream sign) I started seeing piles of dirt on the road I kept digging through it, and found a wallnut I kept finding them in mounds of dirt by the road, then I looked up the road and saw a car coming on the furthest lane from the side walk, then a nother car came strat through the middle lane, I quickly grabed some nuts and got out of the way just in time, before another car, a black car from the 1920&#39;s came speeding around the closest lane to the sidewalk *like in most of my dreams I usualy get almost ran over, but never actualy do. (* means note to self)

paralysis dream 1 (I&#39;ll have a bunch of these coming up)
 
I sensed I was on the bed I fell asleep in closest to the wall, I instintly know I was dreaming, I remembered what I was going to do but I could not move, I didn&#39;t struggle because I have been in so many of these, I carfully opened my eyes they ownly opened half way and everything was blurry, I twiched and woke up, whach was probly a false awakening, I had another one right after words, I have to remember that.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Yes my dream recall is building power

the online chat:
 my dads best friend was logged onto a chat that I just got into, he had just showed a picture of a kid in my school who would be related to him in RL, I forgot his screenname or the other persons, I wanted to tell him I was his best friends son(in real life he is my dads best friend) I asked him if he know anybody by my dads name he just laughed at me, then my dad came by and got on, I went away and came back later, my dad called him by some name that they always call eachother by (not in RL) then he answered back with another name and a question mark behind it as to ask is that who I think it is.

The opsticle course:
I was racing through an opsticle course with a person I know from school, all I remember was the end and me winning, at the end there was this cliff that you come to and I was sort of making a bridge with my boddy acrossed it I have lots of opsticle course dreams (dream sign) you know with my feet on one end and my legs on the other, so anyway they come up to me and push there hands into my back trying to push me down, I do a twist with my back facing the ground and they fall over.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Okay another one of those tooth ach nights where I'm up for a good hour or 2, I finaly figured out that I was dreaming well having the tooth ach and not just thinking.

the revenge of dreamviews:
all night I had this dream, with 3 to 4 intervols they lassted 15 to 30 min each and it gave me a head ach, I like to call this a nightmare because the whole dream made me dizzy, well anyway I just kept talking and replying to people on dreamviews I had a tarrible head ach through the whole thing.

Dreamviews at christmas:
this was a little more vivider then the other one, we had a back ground with red and white and little snow flaks falling in the red part I got onto chat and talked to kyros, I think I commented on the nice job icedawg did on the new site format.

The computer game:
I was just playing a computer game or something I forgot what it was about because I just shortly recalled it, but I was playing a computer game and my sisters husband kept giving me clues and everything, and when he had to leave he said right before going out that I had to get some power ups in the beginning I had not gotten yet, I remembered and went back to get them.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

wow, I&#39;m suprised I had my first real lucid dream on a school day, without waking up once&#33;

Child abuse: (Lucid)
 I was in a parking-lot and I was going to get into my parents car, and they started driving away, I started running, and I wasn&#39;t suprised to find my self in a dream, I just acted a little exited I was 100% lucid and I just let my excitement go, and figured I could chase the car using my new method of flying I had though of, I began to walk slowly and take a powerfull leap into the air I flooted for what seamed to be 1 secound before I fell staght out of the air on the other side of the road and woke up. *my subconscious seams to dislike me flying everywhere but the method still diserves another test run tomarrow night

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I sort of had alot of dreams tonight but didn&#39;t bother to remember them anyway heres a lucid one.

The plastic bag:
 I had just become lucid, this might have been fake lucidity, that or it was really low, my brother was there, and I told him this was a dream, and we could be sharing it, this is what I do when there is low level lucidity, I found my self outside holding onto a plastic bag and sort of using it as a parachute to fly, I ran from one side of my yard to the other, it went flying but the string was to hard to hold onto.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

nothing much tonight, I just dreamed about talking to some kids I know from school, we were at a long table in the E.L.A room, we just talked about normal stuff, they were kids I didn't realy hang around, I sat at one side, and they both sat at the other. I will have a full week off from school (next week), and lucid dreaming will be my main priarity, so this should be a few posts longer then.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

the Log, the bus, and other odd things:
at first I was walking around town carreing a log, I went right through my friends house with it, becuase I forgot he lived there, in other dreams I always am walking around this same town, and the residents seem to get mad at me, so I was going in my friends house when I saw him and his mom, I kept going straight missing the door then I went back and and went through it, after that my friends dad fallowed me out the door and yelled at me, telling me to take it around the house, there were a bunch of people out side, I guessed that they probley heard the noise and wanted to know what it was.

next I found my self on a bus in a long line, and that same friend was standing in front of me, there was a hipnotized zombie like driver, that hipnotized people to ride the bus, she and brown hair and had conversations with people getting on the bus, anyway my friend, the same one from before, said something imbarresing about me, and I gave him a push, he droped some thingsd that look like some kind of balls, I went off the bus, that had no windows now, and picked them up from the mud, ipolijizing to my friend, well I was on my way up I believe I spoke to a wolf of some kind, 

in the next dream my mom was talking to my aunt and uncle on the telephone, she handed the telephone to me, I could barely hear what he was saying but I could hear animals in the background then my mom told me a bunch of animals had gotten loose, and that they might not make it. I just kept saying things like I don't understand, then I dream just blurred off, and I started seeing a big swimming pool with some women swimming in it, for some big olympein contest, the pool looked deep and vivid, and gave me that feeling I get around water in my dreams, A kind of mistic surreal feeling.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok, I give up, I&#39;ll post these, they been stuck in my mind all day.

uncle brings nefu to school day:
ok, I was bringing my nefu to school in a little car, and it was realy tiny, I could barrly see him in there, the class was trying to find food for him or something, I thought of bringing an usher CD to school, inted my mom broght some CD called ushi, I started singing something in class I forgot what it was.

Under ground opsticle course:
we where trying to get to a possific room, and we jumped on a stair way made from gears, it&#39;s hard to explain, my brother kept going up them too, I had to jump in thin air and land on them, then we hads to go on two more, the third one is where the gears started moving, and they where farther apart, my brother was having trouble, but I remembered I had some spider man power, so I used it too, stick my self to the wall and climb up, and got the key, there was more to this but it all is a blur.

Jurassic park, doungen style:
this came from me playing jurassic park operation genesis last night, I was in a dark doungen and I had a couple of guns, there where
 flash grounads, bombs, and machine guns, and there where dinosaurs every where, I moved with a group at first, I shot a carcharodontosaursus (for those of you who arn&#39;t dino nerds: http://dsc.discovery.com/convergence/dinos...nos2_zoom9.html ) and shot a couple rounds of machine gun bullets at it, then my group left me, and I went into a circuler hall, and I killed a couple T rex&#39;s and more carcharodontosaurs, then I came into a room, then a dinosaur past me by in a hall way right by the door, I followed it in a room that was on fire, then I had a final fight with it, it was a T rex I shot couple flash grounads at it, it just bounced them back, and blinded me, I finaly got, the bombs out and kept shooting them, it took a while for them to blow up, and each secound I didn;t shoot he would move twords me, the bombs pushed him back, and he eventualy he got to me and killed me, and then I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

The neck ach:
I remember I couldn&#39;t twist my head around it was stuck, I eventualy pulled it back into place, I hate these types of dreams.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

finaly, I hope I still remember these

the jewish kid:

The only reason I remeber this was becouse I kept my mind updated on it, all I remember is being in a school and some kid idmitting he was from the hollicost.

The supermarket:

I was in a store, these big tubes were filled with water and I pushed my head into the water and took a big gulp, then a girl next to me drank out of a tub right next to me, the tubs were 3 feet high and about 7 feet long, she polled out a big spider and through it back in, another spider was swimming around in there, I was going to take a drink in there but disided not to. next I was in another store and alot of people I go to school with were there, they were all jumping on what looked like beds, with black mattresses, some were bunk beds with 4 or 5 bunks, soon I started jumping around, I some how heard about a secret treasure, that you needed a secret password for, someone told me it, it was "next door" or something like that.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

New school:
 I never been to a new school in my life, but this gave me a feel on what it might be like, I was walking in the lobby and the princibil or some teacher came and told me to follow them, they took me to a classroom where a blind kid, a kid with blond hair I know from 7th grade, and a bunch of kids I didn't know where sitting at desks, someone told me I had realy long hair and I better cut it, I looked in the mirror and I had realy long hair, not hanging off my shoulders long, but almost ingulping my eyes.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok, it took me 20 mins to wright this down, don't insult me if it's to short, that would only mean I write slow, this is all pretty much 5 dreams in one.

The dream, inside a dream (double intercect)
I dreamed I was inside a dream, I kept waking up and going back to sleep, in my dream someone I know from school, someone who I might call a friend was sleeping where my brother was soppost to be, then I enetered my first dream

This kid was playing in my yard with a soccer ball(football to you non-americans) I watched him and started getting mad, I yelled at him, I ran to the door and told my mom that he was in are property, she was doing something, but she said she would be out in a minute, I started to fight with him, he kicked his soccer ball at me, it didn't even hurt, but it made me mad, I ran over and knocked it out of his reach, he must have known then what I was doing, keeping the ball away, because he couldn't leave the yard without it. he kicked me three times, I put my hand out, and dodged each kick with perfect accuracy 8) , I continued to keep the ball away from him, I tackled him to the ground, I held him there squrming till my mom came out side, then I woke up (in my dream)

my friend kept taking trips to the bathroom, and for a long part of the dream, my brother kept trying to find photo's of himself to put on dreamviews, I fell asleep with the fan blowing in my face.

I dreamed about finding a sim website, I was realy trying to find dreamviews, I found my self looking for it in the dictionary, I was flipping through the pages and found the meaning for "chat" but I fliped by it without reading it, I did find a picture of seeker and some other dreamviews members, on the back of the cover, with a qoute I probly should have read at the top. I started to look online, at sim sites for it, then I woke up to my dream.

another of my friends who was know in my other friends spot comminted on a bid zit on the side of my face, I went into the bathroom and found out it was a peace of gum stuck to my face, I had some dark scares too, I fell asleep again

I had a short dream about houses and they were all diffrent color, and I was trying to make some pattern or something, I don't know it was wierd, it's like the houses had genders or something, because thats what I thought, wierd.

I woke up again in my dream I went down stairs and my dad asked me what I want for brakefast I said a woffle, normaly I would have made my own but he grabed only 1 woffle out, buttered it and proceeded to put salad dressing on it, but thankfuly I caought him just in time and reminded him to put barbique sauce on it  ::?:  , my mother came out and made us some more snacks, I remember arguing because my brother ( who you may know as RedEyedWolfking) was getting more food then me, I then wanted to get on the computer, but my brother was on, I said I needed to get on because I might forget my dreams, I got on and started wrighting them down, then I woke up in the real world.

I do remember some more of the dream that just came back to me, know that I recalled the end, it's blurry though, I was outside and I know it was a school morning, but it didn't bother me.

4 year later edit: Wow, did I ever seriously think about how freaking weird these dreams were, pretty funny.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I don't remember much but I tried, I was in a store, I think (I used to have alot of dreams in stores, but not like this, the kind where you run everywhere and buy as much as you can, there where alot of cats, and my nefu was in it, thats all I remeber that ain't realy weird, and my dad, and even bowzer from super mario bros. was there too.

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

All your dreams are really cool, LDG!

I remember one of my first lucids had Mario in it. That was cool.

Sorry no one has commented much. I'll try to say more stuff in the future.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> _Originally posted by Rakkantekimusouka_
> *All your dreams are really cool, LDG!
> 
> I remember one of my first lucids had Mario in it. That was cool.
> 
> Sorry no one has commented much. I'll try to say more stuff in the future.*



YES!, glad to see someone is reading my dreams.

----------


## Yume

> _Originally posted by LucidDreamGod_
> *I don't remember much but I tried, I was in a store, I think (I used to have alot of dreams in stores, but not like this, the kind where you run everywhere and buy as much as you can, there where alot of cats, and my nefu was in it, thats all I remeber that ain't realy weird, and my dad, and even bowzer from super mario bros. was there too.*



You should have bought Bowser.  8)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> _Originally posted by Yume_
> *You should have bought Bowser.  8)*



bowser was alive I believe, as he was on my other dream, I think he was trying to capture my nefu, not sure though.

ok lets see if I can explain this dream without you all thinking I&#39;m crazy

Moving stairs:                                                                                        
I remember me on a stair case sort of thing floating in mid air, the stairs would change and move around all it&#39;s steps, they would bend, or become steeper      

I also see that I wrote down another dreamviews chat, but I can&#39;t recall it now.

I&#39;m not takng this as stressfull as I usealy do, although I&#39;m looking forward to some great recall 

~LDG

----------


## TygrHawk

Just so you'll know, I've been reading your dreams too.  :smiley: 

But I gotta ask -- what's a "nefu"?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> _Originally posted by TygrHawk_
> *Just so you'll know, I've been reading your dreams too. 
> 
> But I gotta ask -- what's a "nefu"?*



 sorry I ment nephew

4 year later edit: Lol, my spelling sucked worse then I thought back then. 

And this is good bye to anyone else commenting on my dreams in years  :tongue2: . Though I took a disliking to reading most peoples dreams after this.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I got to sleep in an hour exactly last night, I'm glad to see I'm back on my reguler sleeping patterns, I ordered my self to wake up at 4:00 and you know what my mind did, it woke up at 3:56, that pain in the neck  ::roll::  , anyway heres a dream I had that was suprisingly vivid  ::shock::  , think goodness I thought I never had vivid dreams.

Roof top NLD:

I was standing on what impered to be the roof top of my old elementary school, I saw my class below on the ground, I wanted to make it so they could see me, but as I got closer to the edge I almost fell off, and I half expected someone to push me off (thank god the other half was not that way), I also remember being in side of the school too, just walking through a hall.

I can almost garintee a LD tonight, since I have no school in the morning.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

well as it turns out my garentee was right, I did have an LD, just in time too, or I would have to get my lazy butt out of bed.

Superman style:
me my mom, and my nephew were siting by the school parking lot, where I live, and my nephews head was about the size of a golf ball, I got suspitious and, I  became lucid, I ran around a corner, and saw a small cliff, I ran as fast as I can, and made a jump of the cliff, I saw these wooden planks that stuck out of the ground, I was now over at the school playground, I flough with superman style, with my arms extended infront of me, I could tell I was wearing a hood, with my plaid coat on, I tauched each pole as I went by it, I almost landed infront of the hill, but I felt a burst of energy that pushed me back up into the air, I went realy high, I think my intent was to reach the moon, but I just disided to stay up in the air for a bit, I almost fell, but again managed to push my self back in to the air, I was about 200 feet up, I remember thinking, about landing carfuly but I thought, the heck with it, I came close to the ground going about 40 miles per hour, I went so fast I lost lucidity and everything went black.
here is my NLDs:

pet snack:
 it was pretty weird I had a snake for a pet, I mean it would literaly walk wherever I was, I remember once I was walking through snow and it disopered, I remeber there being a kittin about the size of a bug, usualy baby animals or any kind of babies are realy small in my dream, thats defenitly a dream sign.

Sonic the hedghog 6:
my brother bought sonic the hedgehog 6, it was already in the system when I saw it, I wish I could show you the cover art, it was realy cool. 4 year later edit: I still remember this cover art. it was basically all icy themed with one of those huge loops from sonic 2 and 3 with icicles all over it and sonic going through it.

music NLD:
I remember having a new cd by train, the songs were pretty good, I listened to them alot, there was a song on there twice, but it was a remix, this happened before my LD.

WILDed NLD:
this happened right after my LD when I tried to WILD in SP, before everything went black,I was in a class room, there was a pile of snow in the back of the room, and I was trying to right my LD in the snow, I kept getting distracted by jamie, or someone else, then someone pushed the snow off, that didn;t bother me, insted my science teacher was there, she has a small black X on the left of her shirt, she said she had some kind of disease that turned out to be something that was known as "elementary attention spand syndrom" after that one of my class mates was singing a part of train's song whipping boy.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

More LD&#39;s and NLD&#39;s, not very intresting though:

Nightmare:
I dreamed both my brothers were evil, and crazy I think one had a knife to my throught, and I had some weapons stored away in what looked like a ciggarite container, this was kind of like my resident evil nightmares in the past (I had tons of them.

Mini LD: I realized I was lucid, but I didn&#39;t like my suroundings, so I tried to spin, I tried to go out side, but it didn&#39;t work, insted I whent into my next LD.

LDing by Motorcycle: 
when I was in this I thought I was more lucid then I realy was, I was in a car at first, where my brother, mom, and dad where, it took me alittle bit to relise I was dreaming, but as soon as I did I took the wheel, I drove the car into a wall, and had to back out of it, the cars brakes didn;t work to good, I think I atomaticly started riding a motorcycle around, I was real excited, and everything looked realy vivid around me, I was in a weird envierment, I wanted to make it as vivid as possible, so I looked at everything, including my own hands, I was wearing these green gloves, and you could see the silky texture and the fabric, I kept getting new motorcycles, but they were only the size of a toy, and I lost my lucidity alot, I was only a tiny bit lucid, I kept looking in shelves for toy motorcycles, then I came acrossed this guy who was selling them, I asked him for a motorcycle any motorcycle. he said it costs about 2000 dollars, I checked my pocket, there was no money, I tried to get some to apear but no luck, I was about to go barough some from someguy, but the guy said I could pay him back later, I just thought, I never will becouse this is not real, then the dream faded.
False awakening:
after this I woke up in my room, and I thought it might be a false awakening but i disided agenst it, I looked over the stairs, and there was a hammek hanging of from it, I remember sniz and fondo were there from Ka-blam, then it looked like my bedroom had been tranceformed into a lake, I looked at the other side of the bed room, there was a lake flowing by it, and was standing on a cliff, I swam in the water and did some wierd stuff invovling my next dream,

Back to school, again?:
this dream took place as if school had just ended and I had to go back to this summer school program, it started out with me reseving a sort of year book that said 8th grade on the front, I looked through it and found pictures of kids I go to school with, there where diffrent levels of this summer program, a kindergarden level first, then a first grade level and so on, when I first got in my class, I think I was late, they were almost finished with a martial arts exercise, I used to do in school, well in martial arts club in real life, I cought right up to them, I made secound place with no prob 8) , I went out side after that, we played on the playground I did in most of my dreams, after awhile my best friend called me over to play some tag with his 7th grade friends, who I never realy liked that much in real life.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

NLD weirdness:
 a bunch of stuff happened, I remember eating ramen noodles, they had almost no flavor, I was going over to get a knife to cut them when the dream faded, the rest of this dream was about this one lady who was soposivly taking care of my nephew, then twords the end of the dream, a big dog started to apear it was big, white and had a huge long head, with small eyes, then I had a false awakening, where my nephew was at the end of my bed, it was dark in the room as it was in most of the dream, I turned over and started to wright in my journal, I couldn't find enough space to put my dream down, I turned the pages and there where these dreams I had writin down in bold print, then I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

poetry:
just a realy weird assingment in school about poetry, we had three places to do poetry or something one was my house and one was on papper, I don't know it was weird, we wrote storys with big detail and stuff.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

this journal is getting thrown down the thread line, but thats not the reason I posted, the reason is because I had yet another LD last night, as I always do on the week ends, I believe I had others, but they just faded away, oh and I&#39;m sick of giving dreams names, I will just call it a dream, or L. Dream, for now, if someone says they liked it when I named them, I guess I&#39;ll go back to doing that, without any trouble.  

L. Dream:
 I was looking through this mirror in what looked like a bathroom with a large door behind me, but it had no door on it, it was a door way, when I looked at my self in the mirror I looked exacly as I did in real life, exept I had a buzz cut, I thought for a moment, this is so vivid, how can I be dreaming, I started getting mad at my mom for cutting it in my sleep, the next time I looked through the mirror I saw 2 me&#39;s one with a buzzcut, and one with a shortly longer hair cutt, I didn&#39;t look all that bad with a buzz cut I thought to my self, I then looked again and there were 3 me&#39;s, they all had on still diffrent haircutts, exept for the 3rd one had it longer, and looked alittle more like me, he smiled, and it was so vivd there were wrinkles conecting his mouth to his nose, I turned around and started to get real lucid, everything was vivid, I walked through the halls just looking around at all the magnifisint color.
Dream:
 I was singing a song in the park in the back of my elementary school, and my friend and his friends girlfriend were there too, I forgot what I sang about, but this dream was vivid too.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I got 2 small dreams, and a couple of things i remember but arn&#39;t enogh to call a full dream.

me as inuyasha:
 yes I&#39;ve finaly had a dream about an anime show I&#39;ve been watching for awhile all it had to do with is me imagining what it would be like to be inuyasha

my dog runs away:
this has almost happened several times but not in a dream where I&#39;ll bring my dog out side without a leesh and she will run toward the road, well this dream started with my dog wanting to go outside my front door there&#39;s a secound door behind it made out of glass, and it took awhile but my dog went through the glass  ::o:  , I ran after my dog as she ran right into the middle of the road I managed to grab her by the collar, but she pulled hard enough to pull it off and took off a secound time, I ran up the middle of the road yelling at my dog as loud as I could, this lady asked me what was wroung I told her my dog ran away, she began to ask questions about my last name, and the dream faded

after this i had a short dream where a bus cought on fire I don&#39;t remember why though, then this dream came.

the urine farm: 
this started out with a father and his doughter and son working on some type of farm, I turned into his son, there were large animals behind a fence I was standing behind, and they looked mad, they began growling at me, i tryed it back I think it was a gient pig that was doing the growling, then a huge dog put its head over the fence every time I put my hand over it tryed to bite it off, then finaly the father said he had found the urine and it was time to go, I then had to wrap up a big plastic bag of urine  ::shock::  , he told me to be carfull and try not to drop it, the rest of the dream was like a video game, it&#39;s hard to explain.

I do remember eating a hamburger or something but I don&#39;t think you all want to hear about that.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

alright I had my first real LD in a while now, I was woken up this morning early becouse my mom wanted me to fix the toliet a bit, so I had to do that, after already getting my self awake playing with my rubiks cube, but I managed to get to sleep in about an hour or so I was cold and not very sleepy, then I had this messy not worth nothin lucid:

 messed up LD:
first I was sleeping on my bed just like I was doing just a secound ago in real life, but my brother kept coming up and turning on the light, also there was another light that triggers the one in the middle of my room, I kept turning over in bed and kept feeling realy tingily like I could easily enter a WILD, i tryed but couldn&#39;t manage to do it, I got out of bed and checked my hands becouse I thought it was weird that the stair light was still on, 

I had a few extra fingers but I could barly see it was like my eyes were pushed into my eye sockets farther than usual (a commen thing that happens in my lds  ::shakehead2::  ) 

anyway I felt like I was realy heavy and couldn&#39;t move to good, it was like I was drunk, I tryed to say something to my brother but it came out in little gasps of air barly hearable, by the time I made it down the stairs it was easier to walk everything was so blurry though, by the time I reached the dinning room I was spinning but not to fast, everything was all messed up, I tryed to focus on somethings but they were still messed up pretty bad, I tryed to call out my name for the lucid task of the month, but it came out as a very quiet wisper, than shortly after I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I was lazy this morning and slept in till 12:00pm, I didn't realy bother to get my self awake that much so I could experiement with lucidity, I never have a lucid dream if I don't do this, its just me, well sometimes I do but thats pretty rare.

school again:
this started out with me in a class room I'm not sure who was teaching mabie my social studies teacher, not sure, well anyway there were 2 girls from my class who aparently liked one another (they don't in real life) and one of them tryed to grab on my hand all the time, like she was hiting on me or something, eventualy we all sat down and somehow I wet my pants   ::lol::  , and I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only one, there was a big wet spot on them, and I tryed to hide them under the desk

runescape and other stuff (sorry about the boring titles)
 this guy was teaching this one girl how to swim or something, and later in the dream I saw a radar with him out in the ocean in a place she could never swim to, but later I was in an under ground tunnel whitch I asumed to be the barrows (for any of you who know runescape), and there were step latters down under ground, with metal bulls or something runing acrossed them, anyway later on I saw a bunch of what I might think of as runescape 3 pics, this game was much more deitaled than runescape 2, it showed people with swords striking monsters and things, much more kind of like a platform RPG like zelda.

Gothlark and the note:
yes my secound dream with gothlark in it, at first we were just IMing eachother on the internet, but he sent me some kind of note, don't remember what any of it said exept there was a name at the top whitch I remembered pretty well meon smithy or something it was weird, my grandfather showed up and told me that we were related to the smithys some how, I knew gothlarks real name wasn't ,meon smithy, even in the dream, but I stll beleived him, he told me it he was connected somewhere by my uncle rays family, who was currently staying with us in real life,. he also said something about meon smithys dad, but it was weird, I doubt this had anything to do with gothlark.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I only remembered 1 dream at first, but they started coming back to me after I got out of bed, I had 2 semi-lucids or just lucids I&#39;m not sure, but I know they were lucid of some amount.

drinking in a fish bowl:
I was drinking out of a container of water with a lizard in it, nothing special here

cousins meet again:
my cousins came to my house for the first time in years, with my aunt, I don&#39;t remember this to well it just poped into my head now.

my first crime:
I kicked a soccer ball at the windshield of a black car, the same one in shenmue for any of you who play shenmue. a man came out and I imedeitly ran to him said sorry and I&#39;ll pay for it, he said I know you will and went inside with his wife, my mom said that they could have a piece of a set free or something, somthing she had gave them in the past 
but she now gave them the last peice of it, don&#39;t ask me what it was I haven&#39;t a clue.  ::shakehead2::  

power stone 3:
watch out this might be the sequal to capcoms power stone 2, well anyway it took place on a ship, or at least I thought it did, it started with a mini game, thats all  think I won and that was the end, up to 888 people could play at one time, it only showed a small cutscene of that pirate guy from power stone 1, behind a stage curtin.
 
The chocolite cookies
I was lucid after I checked my hands, and ran down a hall, at the end there was a cookie stand, I jamed cookies in my mouth left and right, a person came up from my class and I was suprised I was able to talk to them clearly, usualy I can&#39;t talk that well in my dreams.
oh ya and when I woke up those same cookies where on the counter, that my uncle or someone bought
I think there was one more but I forgot it well I was typing.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had an LD this morning, it was probly becouse my mom had the TV on downstairs and it woke me up, I disided to do WBTB all i realy told my self is I&#39;ll have an LD, and then went to sleep, note that this is a reaccuring LD for me or at least the beginning of it.

 Reaccuring LD:
this wasn&#39;t as bad as most of the dreams I have like this, I had 3 spots in the dream where I had realy good dream control, it started out me up stairs in my room, I looked at my hands and I think they all had the normal amount of fingers but it was hard to tell because it was dark, i finaly discided this probly is a dream.
I went down stairs and my mom was down there this was the first spot of good dream control, I made her not turn into a zombie, and she turned on the light when I told her to, I looked out the door it was dark out side, but all I had to do was go through close my eyes and it was day time already. I ran through my yard and leaped into the air a few times, it took awhile but I sort of willed myself up using my good dream control.
I started flipping in mid air and had to come down, I got up in the air in just a few more secounds, I was going to try flying over a pond, it was were the soccer field was in real life (football field to you non-americans), anyway I was too close to the pond and couldn&#39;t fly back, I noticed the pond turning into a river down a small cliff, I fell out of the air and griped the side of the cliff, I fell, into what was now a river.
I had a short false memory about being here with my brother, I think he had fell in the river to I swam up stream intill I came to the edge of the cliff, dodging tree branches on the way, I apeared at the place i had flown earlier and one of my friends was there don&#39;t remember if she said anything, but I remember eating some leaves just for the fun of it  :Eek:  , I then did some pushups and said something about how easy they were to do to my friend, and how jack la lane could probly do them that easy, I sensed the dream was about to fade, I tryed to check my hands but it was to late and I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

ITS ALIVE!!!, ya I've desided to start writing my dreams down again I got about a week off filled with regents exams so even though that sucks I get some time to sleep  ::D:  , so I had some dreams last night, so I'll post those,

 Oh and I won't be seperating my indiffisual dreams, becouse I feel that my dreams are somewhat connected.

I remember trying to sneak up the stairs with some papers that showed a chat my friends were having but my mom wouldn't let me, so I went up to my room, and I was sleeping right by the stairs that led downstairs were the pappers were, at one point I might have snuck down and tried to get them, but I don't remember.

I can realy recall were it started but later I was in the back of the soccer field over by the elementary school behind my house, were Iive, i usualy hang out here alot right beside the lake in real life, inuyasha was there and we both had swords exept mine was shorter, I tried to attack him (we weren't fighting we were sparing) but he dodged then he tried to strike me a few times, it didn't hurt, I continued to dodge his attackes, he jabed his blade right into my chest and lifted me up, later we talked about how long we were in fudel japan (were inuyasha lives) we both said we have been there for 1.5 years at the exact same time.

later I was part of a zoo or something, I had a feeling It was part of dreamviews at least icedawg was there (which is weird becouse I don't real know what he lookes like) we were tring to keep a garaffe* from escaping but eventualy icedawg desided to let it free,
later the garaffe* came runing through the carnival type amusment park in the playground for the elementary kids in the back of the school, I jumped into some rollercoaster ride, that was sorta cool with flashing lights and everything.

this involved a friend of mine I don't remember were it took place but he and a girl I went to school with were there, the girl changed to a girlfriend of another friend of his and they kissed I thought it was weird that they were going out, evidently my friend said he had asked her out or something.

last one was alittle confusing, it invloved some one from DV probly aquanina or someone, who I was talking to in chat room, forgot alot of it, it was confusing.

wow I had a good few dream I could recall, I hope I'm this good tomarrow.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I'll I can remember is it inlvolved wood, I think one of my teachers told us to draw a big picture of something, I can still remember mine sorta confusing, and it was black and white, it had something to do with the night before christmas or something, then we had to nail down a board of wood, and my mom wanted to do it her way.

Later I was on some hill and my brother was telling me how much better he is then me.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

All I can rember, is I was robbing people, possible killing people for money, and stuff, I remember trying to teach my brother how to steal from a vending machine,( I mentioned sneak a skill you can have in a game called morrowind) and we were in this store when I say a bag of cheddar fries (it's like my favorite chip) and thought I would steal them, but there were cameras in the store.

Later some police came to my house and probly wanted to arrest me, they tried to question me, but I ignored what they said, and said no I didn't do it, I think I finaly denied it at a point, and my dad got real mad at me (I've had tons of dreams were he screams at me all abusive like, don't know why  :tongue2:  )

This must have come from palying the game morrowind alot, where is basicly I rob and kill people  ::|:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I was with this one kid who seamed rough he was joking around with me and reminded me of a kid I go to school with but much nicer, I remember he came over to my house for dinner, my mom seemed to be ok with him, after that we went out side and he wanted to catch some birds and cook them  ::?:  , we went to the playground were a bunch of my friends were, havn't seen them all together like that in years.   :Sad:  

I remember seeing on of the characters from drawn togeather the cartoon reality show on comedy central, it was that realy out of shape girl, she was climbing acroosed some monky bars, I looked into a mirror and saw something, but I can't tell you kiddys what it was  ::D:  

We were playing some game invlolving magic, and stuff out of morrowind, I became weak when some enemys attacked us, I couldn't move but they all tried to fend them off, after they were don't I managed to crawl over to find an empty treasure chest, ofcourse it was empty to me, but some other kid I didn't know took it, and said it was worth 23000 coins (quite alot on morrowind). 

I begain to regain my strangth and tried to cheat, using actual cheats from morrowind, but it sort of faded after that

Don't know why I keep dreaming of morrowind, havn't played it in 2 days  ::?:  .

500th post

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Theres a few things I remember, I was yoshi from super mario bros. and I was going on some type of adveture, there were these floating platforms, and I think I remember going in a castle of some kind.  ::?:  I had special abilitys of some sort not real clear.

Later I remember seeing a friend of mine I havn't been in close contact with sense 6th or 7th grade, I said hi, and he said he was ignoring me, so I followed him around and told him, we were best friends in 5th grade and you never talked to me since, he just ignored me.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Making some kind of shirt and belt, for a weird reason you don't want to know (it was real stupid)

My school was threatened with a tornado or terrorists I can't remember which one, we got the day off after that, I remember alot of kids running down the hill at night, anyway we were in a new classroom, I got the feeling we weren't in NewYork anymore, I also remember seeing my older brother in class, I said hi, as we sat in class I started making googoly eyes at the girl I liked, she didn't look as cute as she usualy does though, later she came and sat right next to me, she wanted to cuddle  ::D:  . I kept shuting someones locker and thinking it was mine, they were small lockers.

 EDIT from 3 years later, haha first time I actually mentioned the crush I've had since before I even started this DJ (Though it might have been earlier but I did not mention her as a girl I liked), and I still am in love to this day, all though it has died considerably in the last half year, and I'm fighting to even call her cute anymore due to her growing up not wearing ponytails and such anymore, trying to wear fancy uncomfortable clothes. She also stopped returning eye contact very often at all at about the time this entry was made, she would completely stop a year later.

Later me, and my parents were at some hospital, or maybe a colledge, by what my sister was talking about., outside the government had evendently said that the tornados center would exploid, and go away, and it did

I remember my brother telling me that a godzillia type creature was roaming around, later I think he morphed into it and tried to eat me, after that I remember flying a kite well sitting on the egde on the barn near my house, my dayd was standing below me.

There was somewhere you could adopt one of suddam hussains kids, I think my sister wanted to try but she didn't have the right credit card or something  ::?:  , 

Also remember playing some game that reminded me of volly ball, I got in trouble for not asking for help or something.

And I also remember a real breif seen in runescape.

wow 5 entry's each day, in a row  ::o:   got to be a new record for me

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I woke up this morning to go to school and I guess they cancaled it becouse they had confrenssious, what a suprise  ::D:  , anyway I can remember fragments of dreams I had before the alarm clock went off.

I was smuggling some salt upstairs to my room, becouse I was hungry (don't ask why) I think my brother was with me, I missed my room how it used to be (it was false memory) it was alot like a kitchin with cabnits full of food, and yogurt (its in my school lunches alot)
I was looking for food that was hidden in my room later on.

My friend trevor kept trying to look through the cabnit I found in my room it was fillied of with large cillinders of yogurt, and drinks, I yelled at him to go away, he wouldn't listen at first but he got the idea after awhile.

Later I apearently had gotten a wife who was some cousin or something to my sister in law, I didn't realy like her though.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

It&#39;s been awhile sense this morning but I&#39;ll try:

I was talking to some teacher under some playground equipment, forgot what we were talking about, maybe philosophy.

My friends were chasing me around the playground trying to beat me up or tackle me, I remember it was quite vivid.

Something cought on fire, and I tryed to through water on it but it didn&#39;t work, my mom opened it up and there was alot of water inside then it stoped.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I saw my crush, and a freind of mine(brad), kissed her I woke up and was quite upset, even though there not dating anymore, had to post that it pissed me off  :Mad: 


EDIT from 3 years later: most depressing days of my life so far where the months before this post date btw.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Lets see... all I remember right now is it had alot to do with a new paper mario game for the dc ne and my brother were playing 2 player and it was hard to play becouse I had to take turns with the dc in order to see what was happening, I&#39;ve had other dreams about paper mario sequals this must be my 3rd one, suprisingly with the large amount of stress I&#39;m going through in real life   ::roll::   I had a lucid dream, I woke up the first time to see 2 lesbians about to kiss in my brothers bed  :Eek:   then I started seeing other things that I&#39;m not mentioning...  ::shakehead2::  

 After that was the lucid dream I woke up on the couch and I could barly open my eyes I was in the living room and something was playing on the t.v. I managed to pull my eyes open using my fingers I tried pretty hard, I saw my older brother sitting on another couch, he just snickered at me, I went to the kitchin and the lights started turning off behind me, I got there it was night and I tried to make it day, but I woke up.

I also remember something about the elementary shcool and my mom, but it&#39;s fuzzy now, can&#39;t realy remember it.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Had some cool dreams this morning

I think it started out at christmas time, very confusing and fussy in my memery, I was drawing pictures or something my brother was to but they were crappy( it was a tree next to a guy or something), and my grandma was in in the dream too, anyway nina (my neice) wanted me to open this present of some kind, can't remember what was in it, 

next thing I remember is a micheil jackson family reunion, I remember his brothers and his dad being there, and then it changed to something alse like my family reunion or something, and it was raining, the next thing I know I'm micheil jacksons dad by the most vividest body of water I've ever seen in a dream, (it's the lake behind the soccer feild at my elementary school were I spend alot of time, exept for in real life it looks real small crappy and dried up) but in this dream it was flowing rappidly and flooded and it was a real nice cloudy day, also I was only wearing my underwear  ::D:  , but there were clothes all around the bank of the river some were wet, so I walked around and found a shirt, and then I notest some black raggy pants ( first I saw a pink shirt but I didn't want that  :tongue2:  ) 
I made it back to the house in time to see 3 lines of kids playing some kind of a game, one kid steped up and said the person who can wear the most hats with out them falling off will win the honer of being called "you" (don't ask  ::roll::  ) so he started puting hats on people, at first I helped him, he only wanted to put the hats on the heads of people who they fitted well, next I noticed a kid from my school, so I stood next to him, and then he lost his hat, and I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

This one was funny, I was lighting something that looked like a cigar in my mouth with a torch I was some what lucid and after I lit the cigar I could fly for some reason, tried to fly with out it, it wouldn&#39;t work, I had to put my body in a special position to fly I think it was the superman proving to be the most effective way to fly for me.

Before that I remember someone I go to school with driving around in what looked like a beetle type car, from back in the 20&#39;s or something, and it was like a kids car exept it was just big enough for them.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

During the summer I&#39;ll try to be less specific on dreams so I don&#39;t ware my self out typing, I attempted VILD but It didn&#39;t work, although I remembered 7 dreams one of them lucid.

1#
I was out side and it was snowing like crazy and the gorund was completely covered, there were acouple kids chancing me one of them was a girl I likes boyfriend (EDIT: ex boyfriend now   ::bigteeth::  ), they throw rocks at me and chased me into a snow bank and tryed to bury me alive or something like that

2#
there were cockroches or something trying to make there home in my room, one of my teachers Mrs.W was helping me keep the cockroches out of my room, it was the last day of school and they cept reperducing, one tryed to escape and went after me

3#
I was taking a final test, mrs. T and Mrs. H were trying to get me to take diffrent tests, I choice mrs. T&#39;s , I remember taking the test on a toilet seat or something  :tongue2: 

4#
I was trying to mine something called rune from a game called runescape with my brother, we tryed to go into this secret mine, and collect these boxes to beable to mine rune saftly by keeping out player killers, there were like 10 rocks and my brother wanted to buy a santa hat worth 15000000 gold points on runescape.

 5#
I remember being lucid and flying using my whistle techniqe the best method of flying I&#39;ve ever come across, I started flying at a verticle position towords what looked like my school I trying to fly around my town alittle intill I went to someones house, I talked to someone and lost lucidity.

6# 
same house as dream 5 but I lived in it with my normal family, we were about to go somwhere and my dad had just given me 2 ice cream cones, and we had to travel in this bicycle with like 5 seats, it was funny seeing everybody sit on it, I had to go back for my ice cream, so I went back even after my parents said no, I then remember having a diffrent dad, and my toys would start coming alive, and alot of weird stuff happend I think one toy was trying to paint this liitle hippo sculpcher with who knows what, and next thing I remember is seeing a guy at the door who my father punched out imeadietly as he entered, turns out my fake father had tried to poison me or something

#7 a friend of my crushes told me she knew I liked her friend and her friend wanted a date to some dance, I told my mom about it after words
I remember freaking out, and I remember her friend told me it in a bathroom, weird  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Not much today, I hate sleeping in the loundry room so I might sleep in are downstairs guest room next time, but for tonight im upstairs so propare for some nice lucids tomarrow.

1#
I remember a younger brittney spears at about age 10 maybe, with a hilery duff t-shirt on, I just had to laugh at the fact that every young girl likes hilery duff and the disney channel  ::D:  , anyway I think it was at a party of some kind.

2# 
I think my brother took some kind of job with are custodian at are school, and my dog tried to run away, I felt like I had dreamed it before but I can't recall any dream were I did.
I remember I yelled at her to come back, and she did.

3#
I don't mind Sleep paralysis not at all, if fact I wish I had more, they always result in lucid dreams, anyway I awoke paralysed and imeadiatly remembered a method invented by robert peterson auther of a books on obe's, I imagined my consciounce moving forword after I closed my eyes and felt my self rise, I opened my eyes even though I should have waited, to find my lower body paraylised and my upper half free, I looked down to see my self, kind of like having 2 upper body's, I struggled to brake my self completely free, I finaly did tryed to put my fingeres through something but it didn't work, I looked down to see I was in my physical body, with my pants pulled down, and my peepee hanging out  ::shock::  , I don't no what happned but I must have either dreamed of astral projecting, or opened my eyes to soon and zipped back into my energy body.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I didn&#39;t get much sleep last night, it was hard to fall asleep.

Dream1: I remember kicking these 2 gient exercise balls around in my back yard, there was one that was red, and one that was blue, they went out of my yard, and I went to get them I found myself in a playground, with a bunch of little kids and more exercise balls, I found the blue one first but I had to get it from a kid, who claimed it was his, after I told him I was looking for a red ball he imediatly went over somewhere and got it for me, I do recall a big peice of wood with eyes kind of like something out of conkers bad fur day, runing past me in my backyard, had somthing strange to do with this dog I was sopposed to train or something, so he could go and dystroy it( I don&#39;t remember much about it on account it made no sense) 

Dream2: next thing I remember I was in a city going through a kind of obsticle corse, with people I don&#39;t remember some might have been people I know, they complimented me several times, next thing I know I&#39;m back at my moms house, don&#39;t remember much there, my older brother shows up, we go out side, and it is snowing. the guys I talked about earlier want to find the eye of the statue of liberty and climb on it or something, and we go, my older brother doesn&#39;t move, so we wait, and then he comes runing as fast as he can looks like a truck is going to run him over and it can&#39;t stop, he runes down a starcase with a big rock in the middle of it, and the truck becomes a white car, and runs over him, and all the people on the streets freak out. ( might have something to do with the fact I listened to try honesty right before bed by billy talent)

dream3: I remember drawing some kind of anime girl who had large earings, several people told me to color it in better.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I seem to have alot of small dreams reather then big ones, I&#39;d like to have a dream thats at least a couple of minutes long  ::?:  

Dream1: I remember I was outside somewhere around the park by my house walking across the pavement, there were alot of kids on bikes and they didn&#39;t seem to nice, they seem to be trying to run me over and, I beleive one tried to attack me, one of them looked like my friend Corey from school, but he seemed mean like the rest of them, soon enough Marcus showed up (from RL hes a little crazy, but he&#39;s kinda nice) he had numb chucks (I think thats what there called) and he was just swinging them around trying to look all cool and stuff, later he turned in Dave Chappelle.

Dream2: my mom talked about this ghost she saw, were I was going to sleep that night  :tongue2:  she said it was orange and it looked like what an artist would paint it (I guess that means its more like ghosts from super mario bros. or something) I remember watching t.v. later switching between 2 channels, and I did have to replace the battery, becouse it didn&#39;t work, I turned sleep on after that, I don&#39;t think I ever saw the ghost.

Dream3: some dream involving my cousin, my crush, and my brother.

Dream4: before waking up I had a false awakening, about wrighting down my dream on a peice of paper, which turned into a magazine

I woke up and then fell back asleep

Dream5: I was in a gym, at what looked like a teenage waight lifting contest, when I first went in I saw alot of girls who were lifting waights, they looked pretty strong, I saw this one kid who had weird shaped muscles, or what I thought to be some kind of body armer made of gold, the contest started with this one kid about my age lifting quite heavy looking dumbbells, he did it the crowd cheered, and then it sliped and made a huge crack in the floor one of the couches yelled at him, next up was a kid alittle older then me, he had a 60 pound barbell, he lifted it, but he let it down to fast and cracked the floor twice.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I broke a personal record of mine, I recalled 9 dreams, which beats my record of 7, but I had to wake up and fall asleep twice to do it, none are realy that long.

Dream1: I was playing these two 3d games online with some kid who was showing me how to play them, there was also a sims game, the company that made them was called the smithy&#39;s or something. I remember disconnecting several times and the kid kept IMing me asking what was wrong, later I tried to fall asleep in the recliner in are living room, then someone IMed me, thought it might be gothlark, but I think it turned out to be someone else, who I told my mom about later.




> I knew gothlarks real name wasn&#39;t ,meon smithy[/b]



note that was the secound time the name smithy came up.

Dream2: Me and my brother were talking about a test he took, with the teacher I&#39;ll have next year, he only got an 80 on it and said it was really hard, I said I wasn&#39;t very good at that nature stuff or what ever it was, and I was probly going to do worse, I beleive this took place out by the side walk around the tennis court, next I went over to a tree and started climbing it, I remember it had a branch realy low to the ground, I saw a rino and had a weird idea, maybe I could be safe up in the tree and the rino won&#39;t attack me, so I tested it, the rino wasn&#39;t that big, so I must have used dream control to get it to run after me, I climbed the tree. the rino hit the tree with its head, I almost fell off, I climbed higher up, but then the rino jumped up on the branch and strated fallowing me up the tree   ::shock::  . (I seem to remember going on DV for ahwile and seeing them die off from the rino, which turned in to a t-rex I remember seeing someone from DV. (very weird)

Dream3: My friend Danial came over, said he was in this play, or something with a friend of his, he said she played the king, I remember suggesting he put more action in it, he wanted to put a triceratops in it  :tongue2:  

Dream4: I was in my room aparently trying to order some food, it looked like a restrant was around my bed, there was an old lunch lady that suggested I try "something normal" but none of it looked to great, I possifictly remember little posta like sqaures of green, that looked like  ::barf::  after I told the lunch lady I wanted hamburgers, she just sat there in some kind of hypnotic trance, the room darkened after this, I continude trying to order a burger, but she wouldn&#39;t say anything just looked shocked, I started yelling, but nothing was going to help.

Dream5: In my school, I was walking around the hallways, I saw my crush twice ( seams to be a dream sign for me) and I said hello to a friend of mine (tyler)

Dream6: I had a false awakening (another dream sign) were my brother kept pulling on a curtain that hung on the stairway to my bedroom, I started to get realy innoyed and yelled at him realy loud, before I had time to right my dreams down the dream ended (I also recalled Dream4 in it, so if it wasn&#39;t for that I might not have got Dream4)
(note I had an odd craving for hamburgers)

Dream7: my uncle aunt and my mom, were trying to set up a pool, however it looked like they were trying to air dry it, I got sqwashed by the thing several times. also remember my aunt was looked realy strong in this dream, I wander why everyone has huge muscles in my dreams? I also remember fighting with my dad about something I don&#39;t remember.

Dream8: I recall some kid who liked eve 6, can&#39;t remember much else, good thing I thought of eve 6 when I woke up becouse I remembered this dream.

Dream9: I was realy mad at my brother, becouse I was reading a book, and my brother asked me why, and I said it was none of his bussiness, and he accoused me of reading something I&#39;m not sopposed to read, and so I&#39;m running around the house pushing him everywhere, I kicked him several times too, meanwhile my neice keeps laughing at me. I eventualy slip on the floor and fall, I remember sleeping there in a paralyesed state, I heard some voice saying "he&#39;ll have double judgement when he wakes up" anyway I woke up in my room in real life for the third time and was still paralyesed, I felt realy slogish, and couldn&#39;t move to good, turns out that this is the most purfect position to astral project in, I heard about it somewhere and I agree I was realy in an altered state, very unusual, if anyone wants to try waking up and falling asleep twice in one night you should do this.

EDIT: holy crap, I can&#39;t spell, had to edit this several times, I will try harder next time.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I originaly planned to not record my dreams becouse I just don&#39;t seem to have the motivation, but this dream was sorta unusual.

Dream1: This was quite vivid, because I woke up right after it. Anyway it started out showing this town, that looked kinda mid-evil, at the start of this dream it was sopposed to have something to do with mario and luigi, looked like mario RPG. There was a narrater that was talking about it, I didn&#39;t pay much attantion but it talked about how there was somekind of disease, and then the town changed and dead bodys where everywhere, and it was much darker. I remember the narrater said "Two brothers came, they could have stole everything, but they saved it" next thing I know I&#39;m in my body and apear to be in what looked like the final level of james bond: goldeneye, for those of you who havn&#39;t played that, it looked like a playground, but much bigger (it was snowing too, no playgroud aquipment either). these 2 guys were chasing me around quite mad at me, for only god know what, I spent alot of time dodging them, I thought they were the police so I put my hands up, one of them pointed a gun at me, I wasn&#39;t all that scared I just wanted them to leave me alone, they stoped, but then they said they would throw rocks, they said they would go find them and ran toward a small hill, in the opposite direction of a forest. I panicked and started runing toward the forest to save my life, I remember I dove under a fence and kept running.
I think I saw an old man after running for quite a bit, he was by what looked like a small house in the middle
of the forest. I baged him to alow me to stay, becouse I was running for my life. As soon as I entered I became paranoid that those guy&#39;s would come back and try and hurt me, I went into a bedroom, and dove under what looked like the futon that I slep on in RL, in fact the whole room looked like mine, I staid there for a short while only, I came out and asked the old man some questions, he told me that he lived in a small village and that I would not want to live there, I remember eating there but feeling guilty that I would take all his food, so I only ate what I had to ( I believe it was some kind of bread) after that my brother showed up too, and the dream turned into my aunt and uncles house.
note that the old man had a wife, and also the fact that the village might have something to do with the town.

didn&#39;t realing feel like recalling after that.

Dream2: about my neice wanting to borrow my weights well I was using them

Dream3: weird mp3 player involving 2 pencils

Dream4: I remember it had my older brother in it

----------


## LucidDreamGod

My first lucid dream in many months, I did the WBTB thing, with MILD stuff mixed in, it&#39;s worth noting that I asked me subconscoius to make me aware I was dreaming vocaly. In this dream and the rest of my dreams I will be devoted to curing my socialophobia.

Dream1: I had a hard time falling asleep again tonight, so I basicly dreamed I was trying to sleep well listening to the dresden dolls I can&#39;t remember which song.

Dream2: 2 actors fighting over a part on stage, I remember one farted, then theres a sign on stage that says the sugi taps knew name (sugi tap is the new eve 6) theres a secound sign as well, next a kid starts playing with a microphone, Nat from school (I don&#39;t know him personaly in RL) He sings something into it.
at the end of the dream my friend tyler (not the tyler from the last dream) says good bye I remember we kept saying goodbye till we left, when I found my mom she was really mad at me for something.

woke up did WBTB for 60 min (took me 60 min to fall asleep anyway)
 
Dream3: I&#39;m watching some scary movie in my room, I think it started out as a video game, I tryed to turn it off with the remote but I couldn&#39;t get it to work, I could hear zummbies and stuff moaning, kind of scary.
I kept trying, I looked at the screen for a secound to see a small pool with children swimming in it, and a platform on which a skelleton apeared, the skelloten looked way to real to be from a movie, the children started screaming and franticly tryed to get out of the pool, well there parents where picking them out, a boy with purplish skin jumped out of the water, and someone jabbed him with a long purkipine qil, he said he would get revenge and released tons of huge spiders into the crowds of people ( the last part with the skeleton and the purple boy was extremely vivid). 
The t.v. truned into a gient one and I turned the channel to channel 34 and saw an end of the world movie, it took place in france, there was a huge tornado and I saw a gient bus being lifted into the air.

Dream4: I was in my backyard riding my bicycle around, when some other kid was there, also riding a bike, he was younger then me we didn&#39;t speak for awhile, all of the sudden he asked if we could trade bikes, his looked to be the same size as mine but smaller, then he got in a van, which was ontop of my mom&#39;s van and drove off telling me to follow him, on my bike.
I didn&#39;t, I ran the other way twords the garage, his sister is out by the garage and asked me to throw her shoe in there  ::?:  .

 Dream5: I was in the bathroom, standing in the bathtub ready to take a shower probly, Everything was really vivid and I happened to glance in the mirror to see 2 of my self, or my twin brother. I serously thought I was going crazy I was like "oh great now I&#39;m hallucinating" but then a thought accured to me I couldn&#39;t possibly be dreaming, but I looked at my hands and sure enough, it wasn&#39;t real.
I looked around to see all kinds of textures and all the light shining of from every object completely perfect, I opened the door, and saw my brother I said hey, and asked him what he had for breakfast (should have looked for someone I didn&#39;t know) I think he said bacon, I kind of expected eggs, but he didn&#39;t say he had eggs, I went into the kitchen whach was dark, so I steped out side, there was a patio with chairs by the side which each had wrinkles in there vabric just like in RL, they were bluish green and much more intese in color. I wanted to fly (I was straying from my task) so the dream ended, and I awoke in that half awake state which some call limbo land, could have continoud dreaming but I cut myself off and woke up

----------


## LucidDreamGod

No lucid dreams today, I did have a semi-lucid that I didn&#39;t control much, and I didn&#39;t record it.
I did have a dream that was good for the first steps of me curing social phobia involving tons of people, seems to me my subconscoiuse is trying to cure it on it&#39;s own, can&#39;t argue there less work for me.

Dream1: It started out in my house, and this other family lived on our front porch, they were nice, The wife was very nice, often doing things for me, like taking care of my coat and such. we were both kind of poor. There was this huge party at my coisins house(big house in RL, and bigger house in dream), Me and my older brother were there, we made somekind of Rat man statue and won the constest, next everyone went up stairs and I had to go to the bathroom, I couldn&#39;t seem to get the door to close, once I did I looked in the mirror and looked like some girl from are school with blond hair. Then I remember my uncle kicking people out for doing things like sex and drugs I prosume. 

Next me and my mom had to go shopping, and we saw this photo booth, which my mom had to drag me in, I saw a girl I sorta liked working there so I was a bit nervous. (this may symbolise my subconscoins dragging me to my fears to face them) There was also a camera man there, who went away to some room were he controled the camera, I sat in the chair and kept slouching, I couldn&#39;t seem to sit straight up, so he never got the picture. The girl already started distracting me from it, she started talking to me about stuff I can&#39;t recall, after that I remember talking to her over the phone, in which she sang a song, that wasn&#39;t bad.
I went back home and I remember going up stair for something, my mom started yelling up at me to come down that I had to see something, she said my grandma wet herself, I went down stairs to find out it was true. Then the girl apeared again and we talked, we sorta half-hugged at the end.

Dream2: FA, my brother wrote in my journal something about inuyasha, cool pictures.

I recalled tons of other stuff but didn&#39;t wright it down becouse I ran out of papper and really wasn&#39;t in the mood, the girl in this dream is a year ahead of me in school, although she&#39;s my age, she is not my crush that I talked about in the past, and I was thinking about her before I fell asleep so that explains the dream, I&#39;d tell you more about her, but then my brother might find out.(although he hardly reads this)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I didn&#39;t get to sleep till real late last night, and had a crappy time recalling my dreams I only remember one.

Dream1: my friend tyler dragged me up on stage and made me sing in front of my whole school, actualy I was lip singing

My subconscoius seems to still listen to me when I ask it what to dream about, although I asked to dream about the girl in my last dream and I didn&#39;t, but maybe I did I don&#39;t know I can&#39;t recall.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I&#39;m getting alot of stress lately so often my dreams don&#39;t make sense and I can&#39;t seem to recall them in the right order, which I beleive most have alot to do with stress.

 Dream1: I remember it quite clearly I was running around outside and it was so dark I couldn&#39;t see anything I kept running intill I got to my backyard which was pitch black I couldn&#39;t see at all, I eventualy fell down and knew I was dreaming, I started to relax and wait for my next dream to come, well I was waiting it felt like I was buried alive,

I soon found my self in my backroom and turned around to see a zombie lady I was ready to fight but she didn&#39;t move. Next I was in my house with my family and there was sopposed to be some kind of festivil happening, it was rumored to anyway, and I was lucid so I wanted to check it out, I sopposivly road on the back of a bussiness mans backback  :tongue2:  , and got to the beach were a bunch of people were, there were also several rivers, it was dark out, and I didn&#39;t wan&#39;t them to see me, so I hid in the bathroom, about just after I got the door to shut a number of people walked in, they said I should join the party and go eat something, I told them I would (but originaling planned to sneak off)

  One lady actually entered the bathroom followed by others infact you could see just about in every stall in the place, I didn&#39;t want to take a wizz infront of all these people so I left, they began to recognise me and told me to stay, but I hoped on another bussiness mans backpack and I was off, back at my house, I remember just grabbing an orange soda can and shaking it like mad, I was sick of how boring the dream was going. I noticed a girl and wanted to know what was going on in the festival and to get some much needed social skill, I sat down next to her and asked to what was going on, and what was the purpise of this festival, she refused to tell me, as mad as I was I just walked out and went back to the festival, but I eventualy came back, and she told me that there was a pirate or something that steals girls and makes them irresistably beautiful (came from the family guy eposiode that i watched last night probly) later in the dream the girl turned into my niece and my brother was there to they both eventualy tryed to hurt me I knocked them both out though. (usualy if I get scared in a dream things tend to go bad, I think I got the feeling one would attack me and they did)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

From now on I&#39;ll only record lucids becouse I seem to be going steady at having them nightly, exept if a non-lucid is intresting or somthing. I sort of invented a new way to have them, I simply tell my self well falling asleep after WBTB (only 10min) to do a reality check when ever I stop reminding my self to do one (I repeat "do a reality check" till I fall asleep), and it worked.

Dream1: I was walking around in the snow around this playground, there were a bunch of kids and the snow was knee deep, I saw this couple yelling at there son, turns out they were mad at him for not being the best son  :tongue2: 

woke up did WBTB

Dream2: This started out well I was at my aunt and uncles house for awile, I remember the pool and another aunt was there, we went out side at night, and I rememberd that i was no longer telling myself to do a reality check, and  I became lucid, I started flying using the whistle technique I could fly quite high, but it was horribly dark out, I eventualy fell out of the air like I usualy do, I fell next to a pond with a dirt road by it, I saw charles a kid I go to school with, I asked him if he wanted to enjoy my dream with me, he just started trying to kill me  :tongue2:  I ran from him for awhile tried to fly away but I couldn&#39;t he turned into a cat, and throughout the dream we were a cat and dog fighting, he had a dagger and kept trying to kill me.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Another night, another lucid. I used a new method similer to MILD, no RC&#39;s no WBTB. maybe I&#39;ll post it if I have great success with it. Sometimes I wish my dreams didn&#39;t have so much gore.

Dream1: Me and my brother were doing something at night, outside in the garage I had to tell him to look behind him, becouse monsters were coming trying to attack us.  I soon became aware this was only a dream, and tryed fighting the monster, I had poor dream control so I couldn&#39;t win, and started running into my backyard, and jumped into the air I could only fly for a short time, and the monster was on my trail. I tried to fly one last time off a cliff away from him, and I just barly made it.

Next thing I know is I&#39;m in a town, and it is day out, I actually saw the future I believe there was this brainy kid that was the only one who knew how to kill me in my dream, and it showed me stricking him in the head with a nife, he had a huge head by the way  :tongue2:  . I am in the city trying to fly all over the place having minimal success, then I used my finger as a hand gun, and kill acouple people, actually I believe they were after me, then this whole gang of kids trying to get red of me, they tried to punch me and kick me, but they could never hurt me, the brainy kid shows up and has 2 knives he can attack me, but its painless, later I see him at some resterant were after I tell him that I know what he&#39;s doing I shove a nife straight through his head  :Eek:  I get chased by his buddy&#39;s all over the place, including a gient football stadium, I have to jump acrossed several gaps, and even fly acrossed some.

The dream ends with me coming to this peting zoo thing, I lose my lucidity and see acouple of dogs one of the dogs look exactly like the brainy kid, he looks quite scruffy, the owner says I&#39;ll have to starilize my hands before I can pet him.

Dream2: This wasn&#39;t lucid but it was funny, my older brother and sister had aparently gotten married, after my brother had aparently cheated on his wife, not his current one IRL and they had my nephew. also I was at a BBQ my older brother was hosting he had really long hair and a baseball cap on, in RL he has almost no hair. there was a pile of peaches and I remember eating them, they didin&#39;t have much flavor.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

All I remember is seeing my crushes myspace page, and it had a picture of her in her room, with dyed blond hair

----------


## LucidDreamGod

4 intresting dreams this morning, although I felt like **** when I woke up.

1: I was in somekind of first person shooter game, either blue stinger or dino crisis 2 (both my favorite 1st person shooter games) I wasn&#39;t quite sure where to go, I remember looking around and it was very vivid there was grass and trees, and very clear small body&#39;s of water I wondered around there was a gate up ahead and there were 2 guards I snuck past, I was trying to look for dinosaurs (blue stinger takes place on dinosaur island) I think I saw some but they were for away hiding in a large cavern high on a dirt wall acrossed a small body of water. I saw a snake come from under a rock in the water, it looked extreamly real it swam around in the water then went back under the rock, at this time small iguana type lizards started imerging from under other rocks, and I used karate on them (from blue stinger)

2: I was in this parking lot where this kitten walked past me, I looked away and looked back, sure enough the kitten turned into what looked like a panther but with white and black kitten soft fur. it began to bit me in the hand, it felt painless, I started to kind of know this wasn&#39;t real, although I screamed for help. later in the dream I was thinking what it might be like to be super strong but this guy came straight out of the fantasy (the super hero version of me and began fighting in what looked like a power stone game) it was weird how you sometimes fantasize in dreams and then you just turn it into another dream.

3: this extreamly rude family was staying with us, only the oldest of them stayed though, she was an old lady, and well in the bathroom was goofing around and acidently hit her head on the bathroom mirror and then the side of the bathtub, I think one of the kids farted or something in the beginning of the dream.

 4: I was in somekind of building very blurry, I knew it was a dream, and all I could see was a blur, I spun around trying to go to a diffrent place but I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

My Dreams tonight were pretty funny.

1: So me my parents 2 pairs of aunts and uncles were going to sell some camper we owned to Saddam Hussein, So I got in the van in hid under the seat for some reason, there was a bag of cheato&#39;s under there and I just started eating them, there was this really hot pipe under there and every time I touched it it would burn me, I had a fear that Saddam would find me and kill me with a sniper, and my mom needed money becouse in this dream we were poor, so I got out safe, my mom had a large sum of money (somewhere around 1.2 million) from the van she sold, my aunts and uncles had money aswell, we got home and I believe some of the money turned into porn or something  ::?:  maybe newspapers.

2: I think I woke up paralysed and I saw a dark faint figure over my bed before I freed myself and went back to sleep.

3: So there was this computer outside in the middle of nowhere so I used it I don&#39;t remember what I used it for, so next thing I remember was I was in the exact room I had last journal entry, the lucid one were everything was blurry (but this time it was life like).  So I checked my fingers and they were all weird looking, so I decided to take advantage of the moment, there looked like there was a party going on, for some reason I pulled a peice of chocolat, and through it on the floor and stepped on it. So I go up to this big guy with long curly dark hair and I asked him if he wanted to fight me (he said something about scars on my face), I think he ran off and cried  ::?:  . so I spent a few minutes exploring, till these 2 dancers entered they were brother and sister, and I asked which one wanted to fight me, the girl answered that she did, we went to another room, and before we started I noticed my math teacher standing in the corner of the room and then the dream faded away.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I was too lazy to really recall much, but I had a cool dream about being poor in this one urban city and my mom sent me out to find work, I used to hangout with this one old couple and the old guy died eventualy, so I decided to go find work, so a kid I know from school in Real life (josh) was going to hire me to do acouple jobs for him, but eventualy josh escaped the city becouse it was sopposed to flood, and I wanted him to stay so I could keep the job, ofcourse theres alot more to the story thats all I can remember.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

1: I had my own house in this dream, with my own truck I think the truck must have been red or black, and it was shiny, I think it was my dads which he gave to me in the dream. both my friends Trevor and Derek were there, derek commented in how the truck showed off my ability to make money, or something like that, also there were farmers who were living with me, and I wanted to be alone, at one point I thought about taking the truck out to go to a strip club  ::D: 

2: I don&#39;t really remember what this one was all about but my mom kept wanting me to put my head into and climb over huge tanks filled with huge tigers and spiders, maybe this symbolisis how my mom thinks I should be more socialy aggressive in real life since she was guiding me through it in real life like in the dream  :tongue2: 

3: Something about how me and my brother wanted money for runescape, and had to barrow these expensive pins who we would have to pay for after awhile or something.

4: I was at dream views and I could see like thousands of windows behind the dreamviews window, like it was 3d, probly related to Windows Vista or whatever program kaniaz and tweak talked about on the forum.

 5: I was walking through the school halls looking at my planner when I became lucid I didn&#39;t do much at first becouse my friend tyler was right behind me, I started walking backwards to see how vivid his face was, it was pretty much an exact copy of his real face, but maybe not very vivid so I turned around and was able to recall the date and ofcourse my name, I didn&#39;t look at my hands just yet, tyler had a pencil in his hand and I had this great Idea we could fight with are pencils so I got one out well looking at my fingers but before I got to fight him I heard my mom yell my name, and I was like WTF and then i&#39;m awake in my bed, yep my mom ruined my lucid  :Sad:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

This is last nights dream:

1: I was in my old social studies room I believe, we were sitting against the wall. we were sopposed to draw and make a skyscraper out of lagos, I had a dream similer to this once before, well I asked my friend tyler to work with me on the project but he said no, so I had the guts to ask my crush to work on it with me, and she said yes at first, I left my seat for something and when I was about to come back I couldn&#39;t find her, and she was sitting with my friend tyler doing the project with him, my eyes started watering but I wasn&#39;t that sad, I was just angrey and jealous, and my eyes cept watering, my friend tyler laughed when I told him this in real life.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tonight I got a good 8 hours of sleep just like the last and had another intresting dream, 

1: I think it started with Brad and charles coming over to my house for some reason I remember my mom had short hair in this dream, and evidently this remote control plane had crashed and was sopposed to have been alive at once, so anyway it was sopposed to belong to cheif from southpark  :tongue2: , so I went to this huge science fucility were I know he was located, and I remember fitting through a very thin pipe to get there I kind of just was sucked through the thing, when I got to the other side there was cheif glad to see this remote control airplane named plainny, anyway the plane kind of glided around for a moment and then I told him plainny was dead, ofcourse he got upset and that was the end to my strange strange dream  :tongue2: . 

2: my gym teacher lived with me or something, he kept yelling at me to turn my fan off, becouse he liked to sleep in silence

3: I was at lunch, some kid from chamber singers was there that I recognized, I saw a table full of girls, evidenlty in this dream these grils were sopposed to kiss people 5 times, 2 times on the cheak, 2 times on the mouth (I know it doesn&#39;t add up to 5) so after this girl got done kissing this other girl  :tongue2:  She was walking towards me, before she was about to kiss me my health teacher popped up and wispered something in my ear, the girls lips were inches from mine, when I woke up, evidently my subconscous likes to be mean in dreams  :Sad:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

1: This mainly took place in my room, my older brother was over and I was playing runescape, he cought me playing, and trying to guess a password or something, he said he had this great way to get a level 126 level account, the password to this one special account was pokemon131 I believe, my brother said he found it out somehow. I don&#39;t really remember. At the end i was trying to find my xbox which repressented the bank in runescape, must be I cofused the game with my room, people started coming from nowhere and distracting me, I never got to play runescape intill the very end, and it was on the wrong server evidently.

 2: My first lucid in awhile, My mom tried to wake me up at 1am and have dinner ofcourse this seamed odd and I checked my fingers several times they were big fat and short but I still had 5 fingers after checking about 5 times, I gave up and just called it a dream, The next thing I know my neice starts attacking me, it was hard to examine my envirement, because she kept pushing me onto the couch in my living room, the next time I&#39;ll just have to deal with these crappy DC&#39;s in my dreams always ruining things for me  :tongue2: .
3: A continued dream of dream 1, even though I woke up and had this one after writing down dream 1, I&#39;ve never actualy incubated a dream, becouse I thought dream 1 was pretty cool. Started with me once again trying to log into runescape, Then I found my self going backstage like a backstage in a play, adam from school was about to fall off a table but I held him up, next I was in my math class in the back, listening to my mp3 player, not listening to what my math teacher was saying. I saw a girl I&#39;d never seen in real life, her face was extreamly vivid, not something that usualy happens in my dreams, expecualy people I don&#39;t know in real life. there were 2 other girls talking one with shorts and legs that were extremely hairy  :tongue2: .

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Alot of dreams I&#39;ve been having the past few days including countliss lucids, with my new method which I can&#39;t post here becouse "Its to much like VILD"  :tongue2:  but it really doesn&#39;t work like VILD does, much less energy to do it with, although I don&#39;t write enough dreams down as I should.

1: A dreamed about this legendary book, something about how the universe started I&#39;ve been thinking about that for a long time now, an intresting dream that I can&#39;t remember very well, had to do with some kind of weird light bluish green ape though  :tongue2: 

 2: I was paralysed in bed, I started feeling like I was 2 places at once, well I was laying in my bed I could sence my self going down stairs and eventualy I apeared at school, I was super lucid amazed at the vividness I walked up to a bald man with a suit on, and said something, all the sudden I&#39;m at E3 2007 or something and theres these snes paddles on desplay, then I found my self outside somewhere and I&#39;m afraid to idmit but I started trying to kiss these girls everywhere but they kept pushing me back, I eventually tryed talking to one, and she said "no ones ever talked to me before" 
I&#39;m not sure what happened next I lossed my lucidity and cheif from southpark was there, and we were somewhere in the forest, and cheif told me about this beaver who&#39;s poop was very valuable  :tongue2: , I got to see the beaver crap on the snow and went and put it in a plastic baggie  :tongue2:  when we got back to town I started pouring water on it and it was sopposed to make noise or something. Then I think I was back in the town with the girl and had these choices of hair dye there was red green and blue, I asked the girl what color she&#39;d think I&#39;d look best in and she said red, ofcourse I started dying my hair red with these tubes of dye, but it had beaver poop on it, I started getting it in my mouth and tryed to spit it out, I thought I was going to get worms or something, I decided to try blue, and that was all I remember.

wow some crazy dreams.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had to sleep on the recliner tonight so I woke up like 10 times during the night feeling all groggy, although I profected my technique, which is once again to similer to a reality check to make since basicly I tried to catch myself falling asleep, which makes it a habit to break out of low conscouis mind sets, I&#39;ve noticed I&#39;m more awake in my dreams.

1: I was at school, I think this was a false awakening becouse I remember I didn&#39;t sleep to well last night, I got to school but I took a really long time to get stuff ready for my next class which was systems, I then needed to go to the bathroom, and the bell still hadn&#39;t rang so I decided to try and find it, I found one eventualy but it looked like a bedroom with a toilet, I tryed to go but I couldn&#39;t I was to afraid someone might open the door on me, since it was a crack open, I found another one but the door was even wider open I could see on the other side somehow I was back home and my family was eating dinner, I suddenly realised I was dreaming but I didn&#39;t do much of anything about it before it faded. also remember my mom telling me that I didn&#39;t have to go to school becouse I didn&#39;t get a good nights sleep.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

intresting experience last night, well i was drifting away in the recliner my mom, aunt, unlce, dad and sister in law had got back from a bar, and it had just awoken me slightly, I was drifting away when I started seeing my uncle and acouple others playing cards, and my uncle ray had a large number of them and had to put one down our something they were playing rumy, and then I realized I was drifting away, and opened my eyes and I think i heard them talking about a game of cards in the kitchen, it was pretty cool I think I remote viewed or something I was in the right condition to anyway.
this is the third time something very strange happened to me.

1: My dog was in this dream and she sopposivly had a sister also a poodle but more of a stereotype with big fluffy fancy hair, my brother kept telling me how fast she could run and she ran the fastest in the world.

2:I was taking spanish, but I don&#39;t in real life so I didn&#39;t really know what to do, the spanish teacher kept showing these movie clips and I had to take notes and answer questions on  it, at one point I complained to my mom that I didn&#39;t like it very much, and shouldn&#39;t have to take it.

3: I was hanging around the playground by the elementary school I live by in real life, there was this kid I called over and it was exetreamly windy out, the kid jumped into the air, I think his younger brother was following him they  both went really high, the older kid flaped his hands and flough even higher, they both landed and told me to try it, so I felt a really stroung breeze and made a small leap into the air, I grabed a pole though and came done, suprised but then I jumped even higher and flew over my old elementary school, I was afraid I might land on the roof and become stranded so I came down but a little to fast, I went over to a parking lot were the kids were and sopposivly my dream mom, which was an old lady, I got lucid then I told the kid that he was a dream character, he looked at me kind of strange, I then told the old lady she was just a dream character and she looked alittle mad.

4: A dream about the teen titans I think I was robin or something and I was with cyborg and starfire, we all had diffrent weapons cyborgs being the strongest and starfire was the weakest, appearently cyborg was racist against starfires speices of whatever alian she was, and he started puting her down, this was after we had lost are weapons or something and cyborg had found starfires, starfire started attacking us both with little sharp tools this all took place somewhere out behind the elementary school at dark and it was snowing alittle.

5: alittle while after the teen titan dream we were eating pizza with the kid from dream number 3 and the old lady, the pizza&#39;s were huge and tasted quite good except the old lady tried to take a bit out of mine she didn&#39;t actualy bite the peice off so basicly my pizza was contaminated, so I had to throw it away.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

More Dreams today, I&#39;m working on disoplining my self to write down stuff when I wake up in the middle of the night, becouse I often make excuses that I can&#39;t remember when I don&#39;t even try.

1: A dream about me and brad (a friend from school) we were going to math class which was appearently outside on a front porch me and brad were the only ones there and we sat at a round glass table, I remeber getting there by riding on a skate board it was quite fun I was bent over well riding it. the table was small, and a couple other kids showed up, I remember looking over acroosed the street and seeing handicaped people, these old guys were crawling on there side and there head was dragging acrossed the ground and some of them were just really creepy looking.

2: I was at school and someone I know from school (yes my crush) had a cousin who was there who had the same last name as her, I think she was like a student teacher or something.
And I had writen down the word "picture" but I don&#39;t know what it had to do with the dream, I guess I should write more next time.

3: Alians had something to do with this dream, I think I had asked one of them what the humen culture should study to advance, and they said something about security  :tongue2: .

----------


## LucidDreamGod

ok many odd fragments tonight I woke up like 5 times though, the first time I woke up it was a time I&#39;m usualy not even alseep by so that was fun to know I&#39;d get a good nights sleep.

1: I was looking on radioblogclub for a special playlist or something, this was my first rem periode of the night too, first time I recalled something from this peroid

2: It started out like a baseball game I was facing the crawed and mrs. kernan was there waving to me, something about no acne if you bought a seat, I remember I walked over to the playground and just walked around for a bit, mrs. fergoson my old 3rd grade teacher showed up and asked me a few historical questions before asking me to find a red ribbon which she found quite soon and then left, then I see a couple of kids over there I hang out for awhile but one kid starts throwing worms and I kept trying to shake them off.

3: this probly happened inbetween or slighty before my last dream my neice was wanting to see some movie but we started watching it and apparently she&#39;d seen it before, next thing I remember is she turned into a girl from my grade level and asked me were I was going, and I said I was going to sing, so we went down to were my room was sopposed to be and I tryed to turn on the light but it didn&#39;t work it just flickered for a secound or two.

4: I think mr. cramer asked us what kind of software was on are computer I saw a few numbers and handed it to him, I saw one side of japanese data represented by a picture of a turtle from super mario bros and a weird creature representing the u.s. data, I watching someone play super mario bros. with the weird creature instead of mario, it apeartly commited a crime and I remember it saying "where my kids live I&#39;m going to be here a long time", in a witches voice.

5: My Dad kept getting mad for something I did like I was outside for too long or something, and I remember my older brother told my dad he didn&#39;t give a #&#036;%& when my dad said something and started acting all mad, my sister in law just acted natural about it.

6: had to do with this homemade pillow I made that I was sopposed to take home.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I feel like I must have woke up 10 times during the night, who knows if I&#39;m having false awakenings or not, but I only recalled 3 short dreams.

1: I must have been playing flyff and I was a wizard I found this box and got mp maxed out on all my skills.

2: This one guy may have been an adult but turned into a kid later kept complimenting my hair style,  said it looked like a "boat"  :tongue2:  He had me follow him into what looked like a church and his friends must have been there, then these little kids showed up with tennis rackets now the guy was a kid younger then me, and he expected me to defend him, I got up and began to push the kids away, I remember I&#39;d pick them up and carrie them out of the church.

3: I was in some study hall I beleive, my global teacher was in charge, turns out I was only soposed to be there 6 periode but this was the end of 5th so I&#39;d figure I&#39;d just wait, later I was at home and my mom was making a peanut butter milkshake, but then she started throughing stuff like fruit flavered popsicles into it and a bunch of other stuff, I remember me and my brother had a fight.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

1: I was sopposed to pick out these videogames, I only got a few first random choices, I saw this &#036;800 video game but I could not have it, my crush and brother were both there picking out to he got a remote control airplane and she must have got that &#036;800 game, later I remember pacing around my crushes house, and her mom talked to me several times, soon I left becouse I didn&#39;t wan&#39;t to look like a stalker.

2: A gulf course were I played gulf my old resourse room teacher was there and her daughter, there were gulf balls everywhere and it was a huge court outside and it was close to night, I made a hole in about 3 shots and went to go find another ball apearently I couldn&#39;t pick from the thousands of balls laying on the field.

3: I was apearntly aloud to build my own house like on the sims, I also was aloud to build it going underground, I think I desighned both types, but I liked the one above ground better  :tongue2: .

4: apearently all the teachers in my class had died or something and me and my brother were all alone and "something" was coming for us, I remember I had to find something but there was a note left by my teacher mr. cramer (same as last nights mr. cramer) that told us were he was buried it said something like climbed a rope and something so we went upstairs and there was his casket, and we heard somthing come up stairs and I want to leap into the bathroom but my brother didn&#39;t go with me, so I just had to go in and shut the door.

5: I remember first going for a walk in the park but some kid stoped me and asked me if I wanted eyes, I just ingored him, thought he was trying to be weird.

6: alittle while after I had found some paddle boat and the yard flooded so I used it too get around with my brother it was pretty fun, after awhile the flood stoped and I kept trying to fill up my house with water and my dad was yelling at me, next I was outside again and it was flooded once more, but I couldn&#39;t find the motor my brother went to get it after I told him too, but he came out with a plate of food instead I got mad at him, also I remember we had a teloscope.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I didn&#39;t recall anything yesterday, however today is diffrent, and I had another lucid dream.

1: My class had an art project to finish, I forgot what it looked like, I remember the teacher told us to take it to room 126, we had to go outside and acrossed the streets, which looked like streets out of mideval times, there were tones of kids on the streets I just kept walking my friend tyler trailed up from behind me, he also had a project, we came to a corner were tyler dumped his project into a cardboard box, I kept going though, still huge crowds of kids, my art project got stuck in some girls hair and it took her awhile to realise this till I pulled it out, she looked like it hurt, I kept walking I saw a whole group of girls, my crush and all her friends, all of them fooling around just like in real life.

2: It started with a false awakening, I had just woke up, and my mom and grandmother were there, they were talking about music and condoms I beleive  :tongue2: , I think my dad was there later.

3: I was outside walking along the side of my old elementary school, just like I did last night, it was snowing slightly, and I noticed what looked like a small alian saucer in front of a door way, I soon walk towards the tennis court where I thought about doing an RC, the rc kind of failed, this girl came along and I said something along the lines of I hate beatle heads.
 
4: I was just coming to a realisation that I must be dreaming followed by my usual shock if I hadn&#39;t done it in awhile. I was paralysed, I managed to crawl out of bed quite easy, I was confused as of what to do, becouse I forgot to make a lucid plan, so I walked to the center of my room, and tried spinning to go to a mall, and I forgot to stabilize and became non lucid when I had another false awakening, I also remembered all my dreams vividly, I remembered a dream I&#39;m not sure I had about some town or something.
5: I woke up and started writing down my dreams with a marker on a plastic bag which I could never express the dreams clearly on.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

More fragments this morning from lack of my usual 8 hours probably going to happen tomorrow too.

1: First part of this dream was reather weird to be talking about here, later I was hoping I could hurry up and move out, I remember my grandma was in this dream same as last night but she had really short hair, she went away for awhile and came back with even shorter red hair almost bald, I remember she and my brother were eating beef jurky out of this huge bag, I did have my own tent outside in this dream were I apearently slept.

2: I was maybe playing flyff or something similer I had found a secret on how to duplicate some biscuts I&#39;d hold the right mouse down and click on the left apearently droping a biscut well the number in my inventary stayed the same.

3: Some fighting game me in my brother were playing with jack skeleton from nightmare before christmas, and some other thing. 

4: I remember seeing a 50&#39;s show if they even had t.v. back then, I don&#39;t know my history, anyway the show was black and white and was a lady singing a song at the paino who had a really good voice and was singing a modern pop song.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I could have had 2 LD&#39;s this morning but I somehow decided on not doing a reality check, stupid me  :tongue2: .

1: I&#39;m in a room similer to my chorus room, or the auditorium in my school, my cousin david is singing a song, I thought we were singing it together so I went over to the mic but it turns out he was doing a solo, he had a thick mustache on too,  a couple teachers stoped him in the middle it took him awhile to get started, they assured him he could start when he wanted to, later he turned into Brett an old friend from elementary and the son of my gym teacher, he was on a stage type platform, he was apearently acting with a blue witch hat on, which I though represented his place as the school mascot and he would hand it down to someone else, my crush was in this dream she left to go to some unknown place for some reward or something.

2: I saw all these bags of snacks all really good, but my dad stopped me and said they were his, so he could eat them on friday.

3: I was in my chorus class once again, I think it was mr. davis my chorus teacher at first we went to sing in front of another chorus class, soon mr. davis turned into my math teacher mr. sims from my mp3 dream awhile back, he was really stricked because are chorus class was really large like 90 people or so, at the end he told us to line up on these pads there were only a small amount of pads and 90 kids, everyone was racing to a pad I had found one but my friend jared pushed me off it and I kept getting on new ones, and he&#39;d push me off them, my crush was also in this dream as well, in the other class we sang infront of.

4: I had a false awakening I went down stairs to tell my mom about the chorus dream I just had, may have been the only reason I remembered it, anyway I told it kind of wrong I said a friend of mine katelyn was in it, who was not, my mom took it kind of seriously like it really happened I told her mr. simms was strict in the dream and she said it was because we had so many kids in are class, like it really happened in that dream. I then had the idea to do a reality check but I didn&#39;t really try it since it was just silly to try when I knew I was awake  :tongue2: . also I had remembered I forgot to type my dreams on the computer before I went to school.

5: This was a really strage dream something to do with my room, it was all messy, and I think black doom was there from shadow the hedgehog later on, I met up with a guy who said I had to do something with estrogen to get an ld  :tongue2: .
 
6: finaly shortly after the messy room dream was gone I realised I was dreaming, I had a blind spot in between my eyes and I wanted it gone, the dream was very unstable and I looked at my hands for awhile and everything got pretty life like, I was traveling down a dirt path, and it&#39;s like I could sense were I was, I was coming up to a blue house but I could not see it and a man I perseived to be my uncle dan was walking towards me, I yelled out that i wanted to see perfectly my left eye was now completely shut and my right eye was getting there, just like in my lucids as a child I was having that commen problem of mine of keeping my eyes open, eventualy I just woke up.

Yes my recall is blossoming&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

2 Lucid Dreams today, I remember having much more dreams later on at the end of the night, one in which I almost got lucid again.

1: Another Rpg game, I keep having these, I couldn&#39;t decide which to be from a warrier a mage and an archer, don&#39;t remember what I finaly chose anyway these balls at the top of the screen told me what level I was and I had to defeat enemy&#39;s which were around my lvl, soon after my brother wanted to join the game I think we might have played together after this the balls that represented the lvl of your character was now the actual character and I was throughing it around in a field of other peoples balls  :tongue2: , then I somehow found a ball that said like lvl 126 on it and for some reason there was a stampede of kids runing around the school, I started running around too, I remember a kid jumping over this toy truck, and me running down the halls incountering this weird looking girl, earlier in the dream my crushes friends were saying stupid things I&#39;ve said behind my back acting like they were funny, later on I was in science class or something and either tim or tyler wanted to switch seats with me my desk said something, to tell you the truth it looked like a note asking someone for a date, and the response was a no  :tongue2: . 

2: Started in the gym of my school, my crushes friends were sitting on the bleachers playing some kind of kissing game, with my crush  :tongue2:  no they were kissing on the cheek not the mouth, when it was time to leave I walked out and some girl touched my butt, I thought it was a girl from my health class, and then I saw that it was a girl from my gym class, sometime after jared (not from yesterdays dream) wanted me to make a video of him grinding down stairs or something on his skates , when he gave me the camera there was an off and on switch which were very small, and it took awhile to turn on, and when it did the camera was to heavy to carry I fell on the floor and my pants became unzipped  :tongue2: , later on I could not find the right class I wanted to go to, I don&#39;t know why but all the hallways were dark I saw 2 hallways and realised those was the same school hallways I had reaccuring dreams about, kind of made me feel scared I ran by them into a lounge were a few 9th graders were from my rescourse room, there was my chorus room from elementary pass that, which I didn&#39;t realise at the time I recalled this dream  I started to know this most be a dream and stared at my hands, which were all bent up, but the dream ended shortly after.
3: A confusing false awakening all I remember is having my own Lucid dreaming forum and alot of members I also tried to write my dreams down on a tishue on the ground infront of my back doorway.

4: I actually had a small amount of sleep paralyse which I was already lucid, becouse I think I had this dream twice but the first time wasn&#39;t very lucid, I was outside in my back yard it was night at first and I did a reality check everything seemed fine I looked at my hands and everything got vivid I saw blue brick towers and tryed to see I could remember the exact brick color for when I woke up, some of the bricks were alittle darker from others, I started calling out jareds name becouse I needed a DC to hang with and he&#39;s the first that came to my mind, he didn&#39;t apear and everything was foggy and my eyes started getting closed like in last nights L dream, I was getting upset and reached into my eye and pulled out my eye lid, it worked but it woke me up into sleep paralysis and I decided to wake up reather then wait for another lucid.5: I captured some weird creature at night and it was a gient yellow snake later on, it had a huge mouth, later it turned into just a bunch of small bugs

6: I was in my room were I aparently had some big sister who was inviting friends for some birthday which happined to be girls from my grade, my brother was sleeping inside a cabnit in the bathroom, becouse I went in there several times to wash my hair, later on my dream sister got a message on her phone which I don&#39;t remember.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I just wanted to say that I&#39;m not going to write normal dreams down anymore inless there really interesting, I know I&#39;d said that before but this time I mean it, I&#39;m not liking how I have to write it down in a way that makes sense, and it&#39;s hard typing out these entrys, I like writing down only a few words, and I&#39;m sure no one wants to read acouple words, and try to make a story out of it.

oh and I&#39;m going to put them all in blue text so you all will know these dreams are lucid, since some people skim intill they find a lucid which makes since to me, without reading this post

EDIT: I&#39;ve noticed a few journals using blue text, so I&#39;ve decided to change to green text

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I knew it WBTB never fails me, I had an LD, and not a bad one at that.

1: I was trying to WBTB and couldn&#39;t get to sleep so I went in the living room and tried to sleep on the recliner, after awhile of trying to WILD becouse it seemed quite easy in the dream I opened my eyes and did a RC,  sure enough I had about 20 fingers on one of my hands, so I get up and think about hooking up with some random girl, the DC&#39;s in my dream house didn&#39;t like me LDing and told me to stay inside the house, ofcourse I ignored them with a few kicks and punch&#39;s on my way out, I ran acrossed my backyard it was night but I didn&#39;t mind, I kept yelling the name of my crush and gave up for a secound then I remembered the turn around trick, so I kept turning around expecting her to be there, eventualy it worked, and then when I ran over to see her, some strange girl was there not who I wanted. I gave up and tryed flying next, ofcourse with my weakness in the flying beleif system I couldn&#39;t really fly just a few moments in the air everytime I got a running start my shoe&#39;s would hinder my speed, so I took them off, I used my whistling method, then I decided I was going to run at top speed around my yard, I ran pretty fast I had to kick off my shoes at first, and then I wanted to go back in my house to fight the DC&#39;s in there, I opened the Door and ran all the way upstairs to my room but before I got up the stairs I stopped for a moment and tryed unleashing flames out of my hands at the DC&#39;s, it didn&#39;t work well, they then told me LDing was illegal and showed me a picture of a skull with the name Leo under it, I took it to mean Leo volont  :tongue2: , later I woke up with paralysis but I moved to fast and woke up all the way.

lol I can&#39;t believe I spelled girl as gril, oh well doubt anyone noticed  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Yet another Lucid.

 I was in school, someplace that felt familier to me, I was in the bathroom the lights were dimed, and I knew right away that I was dreaming, I went out of the bathroom into my house, everything wasn&#39;t very vivid so I stared at my hands for a secound, although my mind wasn&#39;t really ultra lucid so it didn&#39;t know what I had planned to do the night before, which was to experiment with dream control, and ya the rest of the dream is censored becouse my brother reads this.

I&#39;ve also got some nice non lucids tonight, but I don&#39;t feel like posting them.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had 2 what seemed like to me as WILDs I can&#39;t believe how well rested I am after getting up for like 2 and a half hours in the night, never will I again do WBTB, forgot why I stoped last time, now I know.
EDIT: ok I feel a bit sleepy no WILDing tomorrow morning, at least not intenshional ones.

 1: I was trying to get to sleep after my WBTB I kept rolling over took my about an hour before I began to feel restless and my eyes were half closed somehow I could not find the strength with in me to open them, and I knew I was paralysed after feeling several muscle twiches well falling asleep already before the paralysis started fully, I could hear several strange sounds well trying to fall asleep but not vibrating more like I kept feeling myself shake like my bed was moving, by the time I finally closed my eyes all the way I had a breif vision of a flock of birds flying over a blue sky but I concintrated on it and it went away, soon I tryed to project myself to the other side of my room, and for a split secound held my conscoius out in the middle of my room, I saw my bathroom and was sucked inside I was floating for a secound or 2 I felt scared I thought I heard creepy music and all of a sudden something (zombie probably) was biting into my back felt more of an itch than pain from it, it&#39;s almost like I made the zombie apear to prove to myself I hated intoducing sleep paralysis, which I eventualy woke from.

2: after waking up from this and fearing the next paralysis period I had another just like when I was a child I&#39;d have them everynight, I wonder if my childhood fear of ld&#39;s made me ld? anyway I was back to paralysis by noticing my muscles twitching I decided I would fight the sleep paralysis, but unlike when I was younger I made it out ok and was walking around my room for a split secound, and the light was on downstairs, soon I woke up however.

I&#39;m going to try to catch my muscles twitching again tomarrow night.

I think I&#39;m going to start VILD instead, but hm... what theme to use?

EDIT: oh ya jurassic park would be an awsome theme

----------


## LucidDreamGod

This dream took place at school, it actually had something to do with my newly choosen theme so I&#39;m glad my VILD is working somewhat,  I had instantly become lucid after the dream faded, I was laying on my side paralysed light seemed to be coming through my windows I could hear my fan that I&#39;d left on throughout the night, and feel the breeze on my face, I began to reenter the schools dream when all of a sudden I felt something ontop of my blanket jumping up and down ontop of me, at first I warned myself that it might be a false awakening and I could make the thing bouncing ontop of me whatever I wanted   :Hi baby:  . but I seemed to lose the thought when I found it was my brother trying to wake me up, and entered a false awakening.

ya, the 700th post for me

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Another wbtb for only like 15 mintues and yet it probably gave me 3 lucids which I can only recall 2 at the moment.

 1: I got lucid at my house I believe and I remember going outside and noticing that in the dream we had adams family (a kid from my school) as naighbors who were having a picnic so I went over and tryed eating the food, adams mom got upset, and adam said something I don&#39;t remember, I ended up at school being chased my my global teacher, she called me mr. wiplash, she took me to a door where there were 2 girls standing outside, I remember traveling down a hall with them and they turned into 2 boys, I remember examining there shirts they were both textured very well, and I said i was impressed, and the kid was like what? I said nevermind  :tongue2:  we then made it to a small room with a desk were my chorus teacher mr. davis was sitting, I decided I wanted to try something and flexed my muscles they started growing to abnormal sizes and mr. davis asked for a basket over on a shelf I teleporte there and came back in only a few secounds, then I woke up.

2: I figured out I could bouce up and down on the ground and started to jump really high I was in my back yard, I think I even flough once I was somewhat lucid when I noticed I could do these things, and I once again flexed my muscles and they grew.

I also had a quite funny dream were I saw a recoding of what must have been my brother and his friend buying stuff for my mom for chrismas and they kept picking up weird stuff and thinking about buying it for her.

also a large amount of false awakenings were I must have slept outside.

yet again I tweak my method slightly I do believe I&#39;ve found the most effective method I&#39;ve ever come acrossed and it&#39;s a pretty well known not used very much method, very simple.

When falling asleep I must simply meditate on being lucid, it&#39;s that simple my new theme is lucidity.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Another good lucid dream and I fianly did a few things I really been wanting to do. 

 1: Throughout the dream I guess you could say I was kind of waiting for me to become lucid, then I relised I was repeating in my head that I was dreaming well in gym class, I instantly started trying to find a stick, I couldn&#39;t, then some kid showed up he was red haired he said something to me like he wanted me to go with him but I just ignored him telling him this was all my dream. I found a rag or old t-shirt, and started using it like a wip It didn&#39;t take long before blue beams started coming from the wip, I was able to hit everykid and the beams acted as homing missles, next I started trying to fly around the gym, I remember what billybob had said how easy it was to fly in dreams and the only thing I should relise is anything is possible in it. After relising this I started floating around the gym with ease, I flew out side to the back of what now seemed to be my elementary school. When I was outside the dream became unstabilized for only a secound and I had to land, for those secounds I felt like I had a secound body, I could feel my physical paralysied body, then I examined my hands and the dream stabilized, I started going acrossed the baseball feild into a town. Sadly I cannot tell you what happens next as my brother reads this, only saying it has nothing to do with my crush and it&#39;s not sex, nor extreme vilence.
Oh and in one of my non-ld&#39;s I was able to try drinking beer, and all I can remember is I choked on it.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had this LD 10 minutes ago so it&#39;s really fresh in my head, and it was very vivid and I was extremely lucid with no control. there seems to be 2 types of dreams non vivid with alot of control and vivid being almost no control, ofcourse if I go on to believe that then I might not have a vivid controled dream  :tongue2: .

1: This dream started after I&#39;d had along vivid dream about a playground and weird bird man, who apearently was tyler who I helped bonji jump off of the edge of the playground into an ocean. my global teacher along with this guys mentor showed up and I once again was wanting to become lucid,  after I became lucid i apeared in my house in a small room outside me kitchen I yelled stuff like yahoo, I&#39;m dreaming, and my voice was cut off for a minute by a voice inside my own head it was to muffled to make out, When I turned the corner I could see my mom, dad and someone from my grade in school sitting around the dinner tabe I imediatly began to wonder what I should do in the dream, I decide on giving a present to someone, I decided that person would be my crush becouse she was sick or something in my last dream, I then thought it would be fun to do alittle swinging around with the rope from my last dream (I had fun with it) I asked my mom were the rope was and she told me my uncle and aunt had it, they were out smoking a cigeritte so I opened the door and they handed me the rope, I think I ignored it though, after that my uncle and aunt came in, there was a box of choclets on the table, I thought I could give them to someone if not my crush, but my uncle began to eat them, I then began to ask my mom were my crush was and she said she was sick, I asked her if she was feeling better, my mom didn&#39;t answer but my uncle complimented my mom and dad on what a caring child I was, I began to notice what my parents and everyone was wearing I&#39;d noticed they were all made out of tin foil earlier and the counters too looked like a very shiny metal, kind of like the future, only my mom was still waring tin foil now and my dad was wearing some office clothes, even though he doesn&#39;t work at an office. Next thing I could have been attacked by my mom, but I breifly remember a demon pinning me down on the couch, I went into a black void even though I stayed lucid, I began thinking and warning myself of a false awakening, I had a vision of my yard at night and in a flash I was laying down in my yard, it was pitch black out and I could not find the moon I looked behind me to see a big built man with a black suit and tie running toward me everything was still very vivid, I turned around and started bagging the sun to rise and I couldn&#39;t I looked behind me again and the man in the black suit had almost reached me, and he finaly attacked me and I woke up in bed.

I also had a funny dream about my crushes ex-boyfriend ( the one who threw rocks at me in one of my past dreams) had won a school bid on a playstaion 3, he outbidded my friend trevor with a stack of golden paper  :tongue2: .

----------


## LucidDreamGod

4 lucid nights in a row awsome, close call this morning I almost didn&#39;t have any lucids, and those darn false awakenings keep plaging me, it seems the only way to beable to lucid early instead of 2 minutes before I wake up would be RC&#39;s.

1:  A short lucid somewhere close to my wake up time, my brother tried to attack me in the bathroom, but I was stronger and managed to fend him off, finally.

2: This dream started with a false awakening I woke up at 1pm and had to go to school till 8pm I was doing some kind of study in a store trying to find food on computer and find it in the store,  anyway later on I relised I&#39;m dreaming I was suprised that I still had time left before waking up, and suprised I hadn&#39;t become lucid yet. Anyway I started trying to fly around the gym I don&#39;t know how I did the dream wasn&#39;t very vivid, I was quite lucid and it seemed vivid at the time, though I didn&#39;t admire anything. I wanted to give a present to someone to finish the lucid task, so I went over to a store shelf were I found a container of cheese wheels, I wondered if you needed to wrap it, I tryed to make wraping paper apear, but I could not. Someone handed me an empty bag of potato&#39;s I raped the bag around the cheese wheels and then proceeded to give it to a guy, a girl stole it out of his hands and said she wanted it, so I gave it to her and then another girl tried fighting with her over it, they both had acsents, french I think, maybe latino, anyway I don&#39;t think any of the 2 girls took the present, and the rest of the dream is censored.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I&#39;ve finaly cleaned out my DJ from all the useless postes I&#39;ve made in the past with "nvm" on them.
Anyway I had a short ld:

 I was driving around with my mom in this small town, when I ryno/elephant aproched the car on the road, I&#39;d seen a few earlier in the dream as well, and I convinced myself I could only be dreaming this, I checked my hands and had a few extra fingers, I didn&#39;t stabilize or anything, I thought about spinning to get out of the car but I decided to just jump out one of the car doors, I made it out on the streets and thought I&#39;d just go with the flow and follow my parents out of the car aswell, I didn&#39;t get to far before I had a fasle awakening about going to dreamviews land which was a website, and almost became lucid becouse I felt something was really fishy about the new site design.

Also had a really cool dream about 2 15 yr olds getting married, and the father was mad at the boy for being christian.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I got FILD to work for me last night, I&#39;m going to try it again if it works that&#39;d be 2 times in a row.

 I breifly gained conscous noticing it was about time to do a reality check, I could have swore I was awake but when I pinched my noise and breathed to my suprise my breath went right through my blocked noise, I think I was paralysed all i remember is someone pulling the sheets off my bed, then I lost it and had a false awakening about my brother ruining some bed that the guy in seekers avatar gave me.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had 2 lucid dreams last night after trying FILD, FILD seemed to be impossible to fall asleep doing when I woke up, I ended up staying up an hour I gave up but I still did RC&#39;s, and after I dreamt of being still awake I relised I was dreaming after doing an RC.
 1: I Did an RC then jumped out of bed when I found that I was no longer awake, I thought of spinning but decided against it, I went down stair examining my hands and the wall, as well as tell myself this was all my dream, the dream was actualy pretty vivid, when I got all the way down stairs I ran out to the kitchen to find my brother he followed me outside where I attemped to fly I was able to fly alittle I notice 5 or 6 power rangers ontop of the small hill over by the elementary school I lived next to, they were all dressed in white suits, I flough out of my yard my brother still following me, he tryed to pull me back and tell me I couldn&#39;t fly, dragging my out of the sky, I got over there eventualy aproching the power rangers, one steped down from the hill I stood right next to it, it was atleast 8 or 9 feet tall, had on what looked like a white jump suit. I had an urge to fight it, and for some reason thought I would win, ofcourse my kicks and punches weren&#39;t even felt, and he kicked my butt.

 2: Began the exact same way as dream 1 except when I awoke my brother was right there in my bed room, I ignored it and started going down stairs I noticed the wooden rim of the stair way, the exact same texture as the one on my bathroom medicin cabnit in real life were I practised stabilizing (don&#39;t laugh) anyway I made it downstairs went to the kitchen again and saw my mom about to eat cellery sticks with dip, ofcourse for some weird reason I wanted some, and had to ask my mom she finaly agreed and I started to eat them they were nearly tastless and the dip was somewhat good, though I&#39;ve never actualy tried them in real life, I went up to my room again were the ceiling had a huge hole in it, I was sitting on my bed talking to my brother his voice seemed SO real exactly like he sounds in real life, anyway he said something really perverted about some girl and I told him my brother wouldn&#39;t believe what he said in RL, it was really weird.

Well I didn&#39;t do bad 2 night theres acouple things I learned about the dream me, although he might try to act brave he really doesn&#39;t feel brave, and he thinks he&#39;s me and I know I&#39;m not him, he seemes to know my pshychology better then me, he had urges to do stuff I didn&#39;t mention and don&#39;t understand, I did not write it down, and will never waste my time on stuff like that again, no it wasn&#39;t sex.

----------


## BPolar

cool lucid dreams yo, but my eyes are watering from looking at the green text&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> cool lucid dreams yo, but my eyes are watering from looking at the green text&#33;
> [/b]



Thanks, only wish the server didn&#39;t go down becouse I changed the color a few days ago, now I have to do it all over again, anyway heres a Lucid.

                                                                       12/14/06
  1: 	I think it started when I was in school, I did a random RC and released I was dreaming, next thing I remember was I was at my house roaming around the kitchen, I remembered I wanted to try and do an RC with my tongue, my dream tongue seemed pretty stable, it had a hard time at first to roll, but it could, throughout this dream so far I had on a pair of glasses and some ear phones which played music, I dont recall what song it was but I definitely recall hearing music, there was a point were I wanted to get red of the glasses but decided on keeping them since when I took them off it got blurry in the dream. I dont remember why but I opened the fridge, I remember it being empty after doing another RC, Then I decided to go outside and explore my dream neighbors house. 

	It was very dark outside, before, but I ran a crossed my lawn out to the neighbors lawn, and the lights were on, before Id gone outside I thought about abandoning my ear phones but the music sounded better then silence, I crawled through something it get inside. When I was inside a saw to bandits in there along with my neighbor, I believe I tried to shoot  out of my hand but it did not effect them and I didnt think it could I had a lower lucidity, for awhile I stood outside of the window throwing what looked to be White pillows and the bandits, who were now on the second story, they would grab them out of the sky and throw them back at me, if I was it the pain wasnt even felt, I then realized that I didnt have to stand here doing stupid stuff and this was my dream. 

	I ran opposite of the house it was now daylight out , I took long running start and leaped into the air, I staid air born easier then ever kind of hovering above the ground, I shot up when ever I felt like it, The pavement I was flying over was white and it would soon turn into snow, I soon started flying down a trail, it led up a hill and I was having difficulty floating, I would come really close to hitting the ground, soon after I must have had a false awakening.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I finaly gave up on FILD and started doing wake back to bed, so I got a lucid.

1: I realised I was lucid by pinching my noise and breathing out, Sometime after I found my self in a sleep paralysis after I had tried to move, I opened my eyes and could see my bed room, at that time I was possitive it was my actualy waking life bedroom, now I&#39;m about 40% sure. I closed my eyes and thought of WILDing to someplace, I thought about going to the beach so I imagened laying on the beach next to an ocean. to my suprise I started hearing seagulls and the ocean moving up and down the shore line, the sounds were very vivid, I remember rolling over and grabing some sand in my hand. 

Next thing I remember is being upstairs in my bedroom, I think this was a FA were I noticed I had three eyes and did another RC, My brother for some reason kept acting like he didn&#39;t want me to LD, he tryed to corner me in the bathroom, all the while I had tryed to shoot fire out of my hands, I finaly got to go down stairs I knew I had to stabilize but I couldn&#39;t get away from my brother, I saw my dad downstairs, I for some reason tried to shoot fire again, it didn&#39;t work but I think I saw a small amount of red smoke start to form from my hands. I notice the window and see that it&#39;s night out, I said let there be day in a commanding voice and the sun came up, I decided to go outside I went through the backroom and saw a hot cup of coffee out there, I could even see the steam coming off it, I then noticed a small radio sitting on a small table by the door, I picked it up after remembering I had to stabilise this dream, The radio was shiny and the rest of the dream was very life like. 

I saw my brother apear, he tryed to help me bring the light to my now dark backyard, I couldn&#39;t do it, I saw stars in the sky and couldn&#39;t get it to be light, my brother was able to make it light, I opened the door and steped outside. I saw a snow man, I began examining it, I saw the branches and there was dirt on some of the snow, it looked very real, I gave it a kick in the stomach and it collapsed. 

By this time my brother had changed form, maybe it was shadow the hedgehog or mickey the mouse  :tongue2: . I followed him, he ran around the yard, started curcling a tree over and over again, I did the same  :tongue2: , I also attemped to recall the dream from begining to the present. I then thought runing around the tree wasn&#39;t the coolest lucid thing to do. I remembered my brother telling me about the dream he had where he road on the back of a blue dog, I ran out into the yard attempting to search for it, maybe it was when I was running through my yard that the though accured to me. Anyway I waited for micky/shadow to come back and tell me where the blue dog was, becouse DC&#39;s can often tell you were to go. When he came to me he looked like shadow the hedgehog, he said to follow him, and I went after him, I woke up in limbo land and decided to remember the whole dream before going on to my next, though I just decided to wake up for good.

As you can see I pretty much hang around in the same evirnment that I do in most of my LD&#39;s next time I&#39;m going to try to get away from my house, and explore the rest of my dream world.

----------


## Klace

I don&#39;t know if you like people posting in here, in which case I&#39;ll delete this.

But your Lucid Dreaming ability seems amazing, and even though I&#39;ve never tried it, WBTB seems very effective.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I don&#39;t know if you like people posting in here, in which case I&#39;ll delete this.
> 
> But your Lucid Dreaming ability seems amazing, and even though I&#39;ve never tried it, WBTB seems very effective.
> [/b]



Thanks  ::bigteeth::  , I always Hope for comments, It&#39;s very motivating to any LDing to hear compliments, In fact I deleted many posts on this Thread of me bagging for comments.  

To anyone who wants to comment on my dreams, please do.  ::content::  

Yes WBTB has always given me effective results, and besides that I got some OCD, and have a habit of doing RCs constantly.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I didn&#39;t really have what I would call a lucid dream last night, but I had a bunch of vivid dreams, some were about being in chorus class, one featured some girls voice, apearently a barbie doll on acid, who might have been trying to seduce me  :tongue2:  I later found the speakers at the top of a small hill. Right before waking up I managed to fall asleep and had a quite vivid dream about an action movie, and the last thing I remember is a guy and a girl apearently making out or something, later I remember the lady pulling up her pants and the guy saying "what the heck was that&#33;" sopposivly after they had sex.

I did have a sorta lucid dream, I found myself paralysed in my bed I heard someone come up the stairs, and started freaking out, I could wiggle my finger alittle, then I just laid there for awhile, then I just found I could move and I was awake, I still have no idea reather when I&#39;m paralysed I&#39;m seeing my real life room, it&#39;s possible I woke up right after the sound and didn&#39;t notice it intill I moved.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Yet another semi-lucid tonight, I typed it out at school but sometimes it deletes my replys.

1: I think I was paralysed on my couch after a long FA I just relized this was a dream, I waited a few secounds on the couch before leaping off, I remembered to stabilize I went into the bathroom and found an iron clothes hanger it felt real, I didn&#39;t keep it up for long, I remembered I wanted to adventure and I ran outside to the front of my house, I think I lost my lucidity completely when I heard a baby crying, but when I ran to pick the baby up it disopeared like a ghost, I heard the baby cry again this time in a wagon I chased the wagon up the side walk.

I also had another dream about blue stinger 2 not the one I posted here but one I had about a year ago, I remember flying over the exact town my other dream took place in and seeing a very large amount of ammunition laying all over the ground.

2 many intresting dreams tonight just like last night, I usualy only become lucid in dreams I&#39;m not caught up in, and that happens randomly and I want some control over it  ::blue:: 

EDIT: I just remembered I had one of being in a game show were you had to answer questions and do what they told you, the announcer started us all out with diffrent numbers of points mine being the highest, I remember I was very nervous and afraid I was on-air (goes to show you I can get pretty nervous in my dreams, it&#39;d be a good place to practice public speaking maybe) anyway the guy who showed us what to do came to me and shoved a towel down his throat all the way, I ameadietly said I gave up and didn&#39;t want to do that.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Warning: beginning is a little disturbing.

1: This dream started with me wanting to use the bathroom, I woke up and it was 9:30 which I wasn&#39;t happy about. I found the toilet, And it was loaded to the top with turds, I tryed to flush it but it overfload so ya there was piles of turds around the toilet, and my wood working teacher popped in and told me to clean it up. of course at this point I wished that it was a dream, then it hit me that it probably was, and I did an rc and it worked, I must have went downstairs and outside, it was very dark out, I tryed to bring light but it didn&#39;t work, I finally decided to go back inside and then come back out, when I did It was light outside, I tried to fly around, my dream control was poor, but I kept it up, then I spoted what I hoped not to be a T-rex scaring away a group of kids from the school yard, it was not a t-rex but a brontosaurus, I got worried the thing might interrupt my ld, since I lacked control so I decided to run inside and explore my house a little. 

When I got in there my mom was trying to get outside, my dad was trying to stop her, apparently she needed Unit batteries which were probably from me learning about unit circles the day before in math in RL. So I decided I would just play along and go get them. My mom gave me ten bucks, I remember getting into my dream car and driving inside my house, in which I saw my crush, all I said was hey and I drove out the front door (dang low lucidity  :tongue2: )  

The next thing I remember is me roaming through the streets trying to find a store that contained these unit batteries, I decided to cross the street, though it seemed every second a car was going through the street, I had to wait for the perfect moment and then run a crossed the street, all the store doors are locked with horizontal planks of colored wood, I try opened several doors to find nothing, I noticed a small shop on the corner a perfume shop it seemed, the owner came straight up to me and asked me if I wanted to see the brontosaurus, of course I didnt he pointed to a small glass elevator in the back of the shop, but I did not go, I exited the shop. I decided to turn around and re look the street, when I got back there are no cars on the street, I notice a few of my friends sitting down along the sidewalk, There is another door blocked by horizontal green planks, Im sick of waiting so I give it one good kick and bust the thing open, and I wake up.

I woke up at 5:30 and could not go to sleep, I was sure I would get another ld, it seams examining my dreams during the day and night helps me become lucid, since I seem to be thinking about a dream I had last night almost all day yesterday.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Wow, not only did I remember 10 dreams but I got 2 lucids I woke up alot throughout the night.

1: I was just jumping out of bed, and did my usual RC, to my suprise it worked, my room was very vivid, most of the rooms in my house were dark, I went down stairs to find that it was dark down there as well, I thought about light switches and how they didn&#39;t work right in dreams, but I decided to use one anyway, I flicked it on, it was able to light up the room just alittle bit, I pressed another one but it only darkened the room, finaly I thought I was sick of this dream and started to close my eyes and end it, I spun alittle and entered a black void, I could feel my physical for a secound, noise came, it went away strangly the more I focused on it, I finaly felt what I&#39;m going to describe as the top of a mattress being rubed against my face, then I entered the dream.

2: I awoke in much the same way as I did the last time but I did an RC and I was still dreaming, through my rooms window it was light out, I went into the small guest room besides mine to try and make someone apear from my last dream, no matter how hard I tryed I couldn&#39;t, the next thing I knew was a curtain coming off the wall and pinning me down on the bed choking me, the curtain wasn&#39;t hard to get out from under though, it unravled some fabric and started whiping me with it though, I felt no pain, then I decided to go downstairs hoping it was light out down there, I went, and at the bottom there was 3 or 4 huge christmas trees it wasn&#39;t uncommon for christmas trees in my dreams, I walked by them noticing there maginficent color and texture, I went to the kitchen then remembered something from waking life talking about eating things in dreams, I opened the rifridgerator, it had all kinds of weird looking stuff, I grabed a bottle of what looked like barbique sauce and shoved some of the bottles contents down my throat, it tasted good like yagurt with chunks of something in it, I then picked up a bottle of apple juice and started drinking it, tasted dry and not that flavorable. I tried again to call this person into the dream using the turn around technique, eventualy I got someone but not who I&#39;d hoped for, it was my baby nefu which I&#39;d talked about in my dreams in the past, I just patted him on the head, I still continoud to try and call this person, my brother apeared a few times, and eventualy I gave up, I went into the living room were my mom is and examined one of my fingers swelling up and getting black, and then I woke up, right when my alarm made alittle beap indicating 9:00 dang alarm I don&#39;t know how to turn those hourly beaps off.

Oh ya some really weird dream about this pool test me in my brother had to take, the test was to dive in to the pool and this dog would come into the pool and butt rape you (I can&#39;t make this up  :tongue2: ) so I refused to do the test well I watched my brother dive into the pool and get butt raped. also during the dream I had this real sexy girl following me around trying to do it with me, so ya you know who I was trying to call in to my dream  ::wink::

----------


## Sticktator

Jeez, _ten_ dreams?

The most I&#39;ve done is four.

Pretty much solidly lucid there.

Keep it up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Jeez, _ten_ dreams?
> 
> The most I&#39;ve done is four.
> 
> Pretty much solidly lucid there.
> 
> Keep it up.
> [/b]



thank you, good luck with lucidity BTW

The reason I didn&#39;t post my lucid last night was it was way to short, I did almost WILD a secound time though, dang t.v. down stairs woke me up, also me and Jr_worley are working on a new method, if it&#39;s successful, we can bring it to the forums here.

We both lucid frequently so we both make good testers of this technique.

----------


## Pastro

> Thanks  , I always Hope for comments, It&#39;s very motivating to any LDing to hear compliments, In fact I deleted many posts on this Thread of me bagging for comments.  
> 
> To anyone who wants to comment on my dreams, please do.  
> 
> Yes WBTB has always given me effective results, and besides that I got some OCD, and have a habit of doing RCs constantly.
> [/b]




Hey man just read through some of your DJ and am very impressed with your skills and motivation, that many WBTB&#39;s is insane&#33;&#33;&#33; I too have a fair bit OCD habits myself but have never tryed making reality checks into a habit, thanks alot for the idea&#33; Ive only had 21 ld&#39;s and plan on heavily attempting techniques in the new year, if needed would it be ok if I pm&#39;d you for advice?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Hey man just read through some of your DJ and am very impressed with your skills and motivation, that many WBTB&#39;s is insane&#33;&#33;&#33; I too have a fair bit OCD habits myself but have never tryed making reality checks into a habit, thanks alot for the idea&#33; Ive only had 21 ld&#39;s and plan on heavily attempting techniques in the new year, if needed would it be ok if I pm&#39;d you for advice?
> [/b]



yes you can pm me, sorry i&#39;m alittle late to respond

I havn&#39;t been posting much, I&#39;m trying to master wild, i&#39;ll let you all know how that goes, I&#39;m very stubbern with wild also, I spend about 50 mins on it each night, theres only been a few trys though.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had my first wild this morning, I actualy think it might be my secound, but I won&#39;t count that one.

I was trying wild, I must have fallen asleep and found myself in my backyard, I relised I was dreaming right away, I said I planned to wild WBTB style as soon as I woke up from it, it was dark out and I had my hoody on, I simple commanded the sun to rise I didn&#39;t think it would work because I put almost no will power into it, but I had the slightest hint of faith and the sun began to rise (I seem to have forgotten I don&#39;t need will power for dream control) I also tryed pulling a rocket luncher out of my pocket, I had no luck, I began to be pulled by some force back to the real world.

I awoke in my bed, I was laying on my stumach but I figured I&#39;d try it that way. I knew I was awake because I could hear my fan in the background, I just focused alot on my breathing, no counting or anything, I suddenly relised that the sound of my fan wasn&#39;t there and I could hear an akon song that I never heard. it was very vivid in my head, I decided to change it to the ghetto song, I was able to, but akon didn&#39;t sing it like he did in real life, then I decided to take a chance and open my eyes, I could see the fan and hear it again, I decided to try once again but I just decided to wake up.  

I don&#39;t know if it was a complete one I tried to make dream scenory but I couldn&#39;t, A Wild is quite diffrent then I thought it would be, I usualy just lay there and focus on my breathing, then all of a sudden I notice I&#39;m dreaming it kind of sneaks in, it&#39;s very hard to tell were the transition was, it&#39;s actualy alot like fild, you don&#39;t seem to lose conscous you just find your self in a dream all of a sudden, I really want to beable to force a wild though.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I&#39;ve had another one of those half wild experiences, except this time it was on my back, I was exited because I never thought I could actualy do a half wild on my back, which means I might beable to do a full conscous one, anyway I was focused but I wasn&#39;t quite awake, I laid there for along time, I lost track of the time I mostly focused on thinking about whatever I wanted, at some point I started thinking about something that got really vivid, I found myself pushing against a mirror which had a perfect reflection of me, I tried to make fire come out of my hands but I could not, I tryed stabilizing it by looking at my fingers but the dream faded anyway, I don&#39;t think my body was even paralysed during the dream.

Earlier in the night I had a semi lucid where I was getting ready to take some big test (lol, my subconscous is worried about mid terms, and I&#39;m not) anyway I just took to relization that this wasn&#39;t real and I actualy didn&#39;t need to take the test, I remember getting up and running around, I kept peeing all over the place (I was happy)  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Wow, 2 wilds this morning 

1: I couldn&#39;t see very well at first I opened my eyes and everything was very dark, I was in the same room as I&#39;d fullen asleep in, but I knew I was dreaming, i tryed to make it light in the room by closing my eyes and imagening it light but when I opened them it was still dark, I recall taking a walk into my bathroom and the dream faded.

2: I instantly knew were I was I jumped out of bed my dream body was very unstable it felt like I was still half way out of the dream, I reached the edge of the stairs and looked at my hand just in time, I could see my brother getting out of bed too even though he doesn&#39;t sleep in my room in real life, I ignored him and steped downstairs I remember seeing someone at the kitchen table his/her face was very vivid but kind of inbetween a female and male, he/she had long hair but kind of guyish eyes with a kind of girlish face, I thought about striking up a conversation like in waking life, but I turned around and saw my brother and neice come through the door, I belive another one of my neices was there too she told me she had something to show me "if I still liked girls" I followed her but the dream began to fade.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Damn I&#39;m going to have to retype this journal entry again because my school won&#39;t allow my posts to be submited at random times oh well I can explain the dream better.

No wilds but a dild this morning, I also remembered tons of dreams despite the fact I havn&#39;t kept very good record of dreams in months, I&#39;m definitly getting worn out by all this visualization so wilds can be tuff.

1: I don&#39;t remember how I became lucid to be honest the dream hadn&#39;t even began by the time I was lucid, I started visualizing and they began to get vivid but at first it was pretty much just half a dream and half visualization, I dove into an ocean and swam up to a boat, I remember running home were I spend most of my lucid time (I really want to quit that habit  :Sad:  ) I got on the computer, I don&#39;t remember what I did on there, soon I decided talking to a DC and went to the kitchen and asked my dad what was it like to be a dream character, the audio was messed up and I couldn&#39;t understand him, whats worse is his eyes looked extremely weird and his face got deformed, I went back to the comp, the last thing I remember before waking up is yelling at my brother to get away from the comp. I could feel another lucid coming but I thought my alarm would go off soon but it was only 4AM.
I had tons of weird dreams this morning one in which I was ken riding around with barbie in a pink remote control car through my school hall, due to reading a barbie thread about barbie dreams in dream views, after that I woke back up into that dream and told my brother I had the dream at my locker in school, and finaly had something to post on the barbie thread at dreamviews  :tongue2:  I remeber thinking about my crush in a kind of thought dream, it was more vivid then most of my dreams were all I really do is think, probably due to using visualization thinking alot lately.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

This started off in the same exact way my last lucid dream did, I was visualizing and bang everything looked so real, it was actualy the same place I visualized during my 1 min wild before sleep, maybe I lost focus and somehow resumed it again once I had fallen asleep.

1: I started to see the snow filled parking lots of the elementary school around were I spend alot of time by myself in real life thinking about lucids, and fantasizing, I started to think hey this is a dream, cool, the next thing i remember is using my chest strap exercise equpiment like a sling shot, then using it to fly around, the flying was very fun, but not that vivid, near the end of the dream I needed to go looking for my coat because I thought that was what I was using to fly with, I saw a whole bunch of coats hanging from the pine tree in the back of my house, at this point I looked at my hands and everything got alittle more vivid, then the dream must have faded, maybe I had a small FA but don&#39;t  remember.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I guess I&#39;m starting to become lucid spontanously, all I had to do today was before bed just focus very slightly on lucid dreaming, no RC&#39;s or anything.

1. I was in my back yard at night, I just realized I was dreaming I got an odd feeling like I was in the middle of something and I don&#39;t have time to lucid dream, but I said I was dreaming out loud and I seem to have came to my senses, I saw a black cloaked figure come up to me, he ran at me really past, grabed my neck and choked me into the ground, I resisted remembering to just go with it, he had his hands around my neck though i was not being choked at all, I think I just sat there staring him in the eyes, not exactly sure what his face looked like, this guy looked like the guy in The Blue Meanies avatar but alittle more fleshy and darker, I think I woke up after that or had an FA.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Another kind of wild, I used wild and must have had a short FA were I looked at my wrist watch to check the date, and it showed magazine articles but I didn&#39;t become lucid yet, I did wild, 

1: I imeadiatly got good visualizations, I saw a blanket in front of my eyes all wavy in texture, I then tryed to will my self acrossed the room by imagening myself walking acrossed the room I tryed imagening the texture of the stairway wall, this is were I actualy begain to feel it, then I felt for the handle and felt that to, then I opened my eyes, but I forgot to visualize sight and it was very poor, I tryed puting my hand up and looking at it, but it was not there, and when i tryed to walk forward I&#39;d just stay in the same place, I said INCREASE LUCIDITY but nothing happened, and I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I think I was lucid, the dream felt like is lasted 3 days the beginning and the end were the most vivid, the dream had an overall feel of being 3 days long.

1: I remember going into a house with my brother in the beginning to call the police, I don&#39;t remember the reason, the house looked almost exactly like my house but it belonged to someone else, from here on I&#39;m not sure what happened, I remember my brother changed into 2 diffrent people, first he turned into gothlark, next he turned into my neice , I remember the scene with my brother we were looking for food, I had some waffles I was trying to cook, it actualy went into a almost seperate dream in art class were we were making stuff out of clay that looked like food, I had 4 waffles and I only wanted two, I asked gothlark if he wanted 2 of them, he said yes, I was trying to search for cinnimen, I thought I found it once, but it was something else, next gothlark changed into my niece I don&#39;t remember too much from that, I just remembered she later changed into a friend of mine from school, at the end of the dream I was on the computer, and I found pictures of the people who lived in the house, the dream ended when a dark car drove into the drive way, now that I think about it the beginning could have just been false memory I&#39;m not sure.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Another lucid dream this morning, my dreams are much longer now then they ever were, my dreams usualy change but not in the past 3 or so nights, I&#39;ve been living very long dreams that seem to last all day, my nights feel like I&#39;ve been asleep for a full 24 hours, Ive been telling myself to have lucids before sleep and I refuse to doubt it will happen and sure enough I usualy always get lucid to some degree.

1: I just was visualizing, I studied how my visualization field worked like I&#39;ve been doing, and it apears to be just a visualization reather then HI, I was in my back yard it was night, but I didn&#39;t mind it, I ran as fast as I could which wasn&#39;t fast, I was very lucid, and was happy since I thought I finaly understood how wilds worked at least V-WILD and I thought I would remember exactly were to see my visualization feild(I do, but it&#39;s not easy to pin point) I think I had an FA in which I tried to WILD but decided to do it later.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I&#39;d figure I&#39;d post a lucid I had a few nights ago, and a couple cool dreams I&#39;ve had in the past few nights

1: This dream was strange I started watching video&#39;s of some guy on youtube, eventualy at some point he was naked with purple skin (weird it must sybolise that he&#39;s gay) I tried to look away.



2. shortly after that I dreamed of 2 men in a hotel, one of the guys looked similer to the guy in the last dream but didn&#39;t have purple skin, and had glasses, both of the guys were making out with 2 korean guys, and sopposivly the first two guys had sons who ran in and said that the two korean guys were their boyfriends, the whole dream took place in a big hotel with glass windows.

Ayway I never dream of gay stuff, but yeah.

3: A lucid one, I just came to realization that I was dreaming in my house everything wasn&#39;t that vivid, I had a freeze frame at a point, and couldn&#39;t move i woke up several times in sleep paralysis.

last night:

1: An interesting jurassic park dream, I was going on vavation with my family to some exotic island, When I got there I remember swimming in some water and having a huge octapuse  trying to follow me, it was purple in color and kept chasing me, but I didn&#39;t resist it, and crowled on land, I was now on a manmade platform, I climbed up and found a very large gun at the top, it had a picture up tricaretops bones and two bottons the one in back shot normal bullets, the one in the front shot bullets rapidly once locked on, I don&#39;t think I saw any dinosaurs but it had that jurrasic feel. (there were two octapuses one with normal color, and one purple one alittle smaller but it had more arms)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Another lucid dream last night, it was inside another dream but I&#39;m sure it was pretty lucid:

I was outside at first only breifly I went inside, and examined everything the wood textures on the table were all pretty nice, it was quite vivid, I didn&#39;t know what to do, I decided to go into the bathroom and see what I looked like, I saw myself and I also saw someone else in the corner on the mirror all the way into the kitchen, I turned around and went into the kitchen, their stood a guy who loooked exactly like me, I asked him are you my dream guide to which he replyed yes, and then the dream faded.

Pretty cool I met my subconscous, but you could say the same to all dc&#39;s.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I&#39;m now in the top 50 posters of all time, congrats to me, or maybe that just means I have no life  :tongue2:  , if only I could take my DV experience and tranfer it to runescape or something, and I&#39;d be like lvl 100 or so.

1: I dreamed I was james bond, and Someguy from james bond (I forgot his name) was trying to shoot me with a nail gun, I was dudging and fearless, I could see each bullet flying through the air in like slow motion, I tryed ducking but got hit a few times, I fell to my nee&#39;s (protending to be weak, at this point I knew I was immortel but I wasn&#39;t sure why) he came over and put the nail gun to my face, I grabed it suddenly pointing it with all my strength to his arm and nailed him so many times, he had like 200 nails in him after I was done,

Anyway a kick*ss dream.

----------


## Pastro

"I just was visualizing, I studied how my visualization field worked like I&#39;ve been doing, and it apears to be just a visualization reather then HI, I was in my back yard it was night, but I didn&#39;t mind it, I ran as fast as I could which wasn&#39;t fast, I was very lucid, and was happy since I thought I finaly understood how wilds worked at least V-WILD and I thought I would remember exactly were to see my visualization feild(I do, but it&#39;s not easy to pin point) I think I had an FA in which I tried to WILD but decided to do it later."

V-WILDS? So you were able to visualize the backyard scene? Was it first person?

Sorry for all the questions, but this post intrigued me

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> "I just was visualizing, I studied how my visualization field worked like I&#39;ve been doing, and it apears to be just a visualization reather then HI, I was in my back yard it was night, but I didn&#39;t mind it, I ran as fast as I could which wasn&#39;t fast, I was very lucid, and was happy since I thought I finaly understood how wilds worked at least V-WILD and I thought I would remember exactly were to see my visualization feild(I do, but it&#39;s not easy to pin point) I think I had an FA in which I tried to WILD but decided to do it later."
> 
> V-WILDS? So you were able to visualize the backyard scene? Was it first person?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but this post intrigued me
> [/b]



This was not through a wild, I was kind examining reather my visuion came from HI an actual physical sight of lights behind your eye lids, or reather it was coming from my mind (like imagenation)

I need to work on visualizing first person, I&#39;m thinking about posting V-WILD but there are so many topics about similer methods, but I&#39;ve got alot to add to it.

EDIT: I will right now I guess

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I had another short but fun lucid last night, sense i&#39;ve been sleeping 9 hours on school nights I get at least 1 thats common to have, but the last to hours of the night I wake up and have trouble getting to sleep.

1: this dream started very evil, I was james bond again, I remember going into my house and another family lived there, I came in and started shooting everyone, the dad had a machien gun with blue bullets and I shot him, now I was chasing the kids, I found the boy and girl, anyway I woun&#39;t fill you in on that, I think it was a pretty evil dream.
After I killed both kids I became lucid, I was very confindent for some reason or another and grabed the stair rail, and did a flip down it, I ran through the house really fast, punched the door open, ran into my back yeard, it was really nice out kind of dark but just how I like it, kind of like a mid summer night, I ran very fast through the yeard, I leaped into the air right before a fence, I started to fall at first, but I rose with courage and shot myself towards a hill, I managed to fly awhile, then fell, then fly then fell, I then tryed to fly on my back it was fun, but I fell, I tryed runing down a small path at the park, I flew a bit I needed a bigger runway, I saw people all around, I saw them run down a patentualy good flight path, and they were rolling snow balls around with their feet, I ran down the path when it was clear, just when I was about to jump for a successful flight the dream faded, and I woke up, in the purfict position to do DEILD, only thing is that I had my fan on and I wasn&#39;t sure I could do it, I tryed imagening myself back at the dream, but I didn&#39;t try very hard, after I moved it actualy felt like I had been just awakened, I probably was close to the dream, because I couldn&#39;t feel exactly were my body was positioned.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I think I did DEILD successfully, I&#39;m not really sure if I wasn&#39;t just in a false awakening, I think it&#39;s hard to tell. Anyway It felt as though I&#39;d been laying there for awhile dreamless I caught myself I was sort of half conscous before that but I knew I was drifting off and very close to a dream.

1: I layed there for a moment, when a strange vibration came over me, at the time I didn&#39;t know it must have been vibrations they felt very weird, it was kind of uncomfterbol, at one point I wanted to see if I really was paralysed and it proved to be true, and I noticed someones head start to apear infront of me, it didn&#39;t bother me and I just closed my eyes, I tryed to apear in my last dream which was quite vivid, I could see small amount of HI but nothing more, at this point I gave up, I got up no longer paralysed, it hit me fast I could be in a dream, and when I plugged my noise and breathed I knew for sure, I went down the stairs, I went into the kitchen everything was pretty vivid just like real life, I saw both my brother and mom, I tryed fighting with my brother, I was pretty strong, it gave me new confidents to try something else out, I imagened a girl from my last dream in another room laying on the sofa, I went in there, she wasn&#39;t there, I decided to sit done, and start making out with the pillows and hoped they would turn into her, in the meantime I was watching T.V. nothing much was on it looked like a blue print, and later I thought I would try to change the channel, soon from underneath the pillows came some kind of grip that held me, It was a bit more unpleasant then when I was wilding, and it felt like it was peircing my body, and then I woke up.

Dang I just typed out 2 other whole dreams and they didn&#39;t come up on quick edit, I&#39;m beginning to hate this new software   ::blue::  (EDIT: Never mind probably had something to do with my computer)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had 2 lucid dreams both were somehow related to DEILD but I&#39;m pretty sure they were both false awakenings, it was cold this morning and I couldn&#39;t pull off DEILD comfterbly but I went pretty deep once or twice, I just got awoken by certain small noises and the fact that it was cold, it usualy works at a temp higher then what I find normaly comfterbal.

1: I awoke noticing myself in SP already and bang I was in a dream, I got up from bed, I think I saw my brother laying on the floor right in front of my bed, he opened his eyes, I had a feeling he might attack me, but we just had a playful fist fight, I didn&#39;t really do much damage to him but got him out of the way of the stairs, it was dark in my room and I tried to get it lighter, it didn&#39;t work, I went down stairs, I saw it was lighter down there, I had another fist fight with my brother at this point I won again and slipped out the back door, I went outside and whats weird is there was snow on the ground, and everytime I stepped on it my feet hurt, it hurt pretty bad so I went back inside, I noticed a pair of shoes sitting on the kitchen floor, I put them on, at this point I could tell my feet were numb and I could not feel them, after I had the shoes on I went out side and everything was fine, I ran out into my yard everything was filled with slosh and ice, I was able to jump into the air and fly a bit it wasn&#39;t very vivid, one time when I went to fly I went side ways instead of straight (I deifinitly need to start on something easier, then flying next time) At this point something else grabbed my interest...then I woke up.

2. This was the first lucid I had this morning but I can&#39;t recall much from it, I was wondering outside around my backyard and the naighbors and it was pretty dark out.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I&#39;m starting to think all my DEILDs are from false awakenings, some disturbances throughout the night were it was cold, my brother came at 1am and I woke up for awhile, about 5am I heard something that sounded like a vaccuum cleaner downstairs, and later heard my aunt who is staying with us at the time downstairs, but I managed to have 2 DEILDs, but i&#39;m going to count it as 1 because I don&#39;t think I really woke up the secound time.

1: I was in DEILD position (I did hear the vaccuum cleaner again (I relise that it wasn&#39;t my mom after all and I may not have been in a dream at this point like I thought I was when I awoke later)) I was able to ignore it and my body does this weird thing, it feels as though I&#39;m curling into the fetus position when I&#39;m WILDing or at least feels like it, I got used to moving my dream body it is much diffrent then my waking body, at this point I could control both of them, I used my dream body to get out of bed, I stood up and ran down stairs, at this point my eye lids start to close on there own, I hold them up, but then I decided I don&#39;t want to and I&#39;m just going to start the dream again, so I lad down on the ground and then I was back in my bed, I moved my dream body and got up, and did a quick RC it worked, I noticed it was very dark like it usualy is, I ran down stairs with more confidence this time, I got to the kitchen were I saw my mom, thought she was going to attack me because I accidently slaped her with my arm when I walked by but she said something like were all homosexual, I opened the door and left I ran acrossed my yard and to a small hill jumping and trying to fly the whole way having medicore success, I climbed the hill it was still very dark out, I was in a place I was unfamilier with, I kept climbing hills up a small dirt path, at this point things started getting lighter like I had just jumped into the morning, I came to these 2 pillers both blue or something, there was a small door atop one on a tree trunk I wanted to jump up there, but the dream faded, I was in DEILD position again, but I just decided to wake up this time   ::roll::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I did DEILD again last night, weird thing is I didn&#39;t try at all, I even agreed to not try it, I keep waking up in bed in FA&#39;s I think, it&#39;s kind of awesome I don&#39;t even try and I still get lucids, this was kind of semi they usualy are when I don&#39;t plan on anything, 

1: I crawled out of bed before I got my eyes to work I heard a guy accending the stairs, I don&#39;t remember this dream too clearly but he attacked me, pushed me to the ground, I think there was a zombie or something down there, I defintly lost my lucidity if I had much at all in the beginning, the zombie kept trying to chew me apart, I pushed him away and I don&#39;t remember what happened exactly after that.

I also had a very vivid school dream, my crush was there, and sometime later a large amount of kids including her and me were doing something I have no idea what it was but we all had to hold hands with the person next to us, ofcourse she wasn&#39;t next to me, and I was to shy to move next to her anyway, but she was holding hands with someguy, she didn&#39;t look excited much, later we all played some game were we shot soda into the other persons mouth, this same guy commented on how gross my fingernails looked right infront of my crush, I think we got into a fight, and yeha it was pretty vivid.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Wow, all I can say is I had ALOT of FA&#39;s and alot of semi lucids and 2 very vivid fairly legnthy with large amounts of control lucid dreams  ::D:  

1: Ok This happened earlier in the night, and caused me to wake up for like an hour out of excitment, it caused the same effect as a WBTB, I woke up in an FA, and ran down stairs (like I&#39;ve been doing) and went to the ketchin, I wasn&#39;t very sure about reather I was dreaming then, and I was paranoid it might not be one after all since it was so vivid, but past lucids have taught me to never be fooled, regardless I opened the fridge and looked around, there were mostly containers in there, once or twice I thought about cooking up some beef noodles or something but I wasn&#39;t really sure of how good they would turn out, I saw an orange juice picture and began drinking straight from the cartain, well I drank my parents were having some mindless conversation and I had no control over it what so ever, I tried a few times controling what they&#39;d say but it didn&#39;t work well, I beleive I might have tryed a few other things in the fridge, then I noticed my brother I thought about telling him I&#39;m dreaming, when I went over there he told me about something his dream guide told him it was about how if you don&#39;t view the world 3d or if you don&#39;t view yourself as 3d (I don&#39;t remember the rest) or it&#39;s impossible to view someone as 3d (might have made sense) Anyway he got mad at me or something, I had something he wanted it was either some rubber wheel attached to some string or a pen I was carrieing later on, I was ready to go outside to get away from him he seemed alittle violent, I grabbed another drink of orange juice on my way out and ran out the back door, well I was running through my yard I was praying for some pink angel shoes that would help me fly (don&#39;t ask) When I turned around by the barn that is outside my house by the door were 2 pink shoes with little wings, they were very small though, and I wanted to get away fast, I reached down and touched them they became bigger I was able to will each one to it&#39;s normal size, after that I slipped them on and flough over to the playground behind my school, I remembered my success with zooming along time ago, and began to use the tree-tops of a hill to accend it by focusing on branches and magnetizing my body to them, I was able to fly all the way over the hill, when I was over I could see a city with some large buildings, by this time i had lost pretty much all my lucidity, I was amazed at how tall the buildings were, I think I thought I was spider-man I climbed around on some of them, soon someone came by and told me there was a person who wanted the pen in my pocket and I would be given 5 minutes to escape and get far away, I thought aobut going through the city but decided against it I started trying to accend the hills again I did a poor job of getting up I then lost control of myself and became someone else now there was spider-man, (The me bofore I changed and the person I was now) then there was another guy who came who offered to drive us to the other side of the mountain, Spider-man pooped out japannese beetles which I tried to get red of the whole trip in the car.

2: due to censorship of my own dreams I won&#39;t be posting this, but feel free to ask me in live chat about it.

I had some semi lucids, inbetween those I would hear music and things very clearly and some weird sensations all in sp (but i never seemed to be paralysed) and they all were wilds mostly I think at least wilds from dream to dream them music was pretty cool and vivid. I had countliss wilds who knows how many were actualy from waking, some times I was possitive that I woke up (not sure about that) and other times I thought I might have been dreaming before hand, sometimes it was challanging to do it, other times it happened in a matter of secounds

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok a very scary weird dream last night, part lucid.

I was in my backyard outside my house, it was day, and my mom and acouple others were sitting on the padio right outside are house, also there was a black haired girl sitting in one of the chairs, at this point I came to the conclusion that I must be dreaming, first thing I did was go over and ask the girl to run behind the bus garage with me and make out, (I&#39;m a perverted dreamer arn&#39;t I) at first she would not go with me but she left with me eventualy as we walked she turned into my brother as soon as I noticed I flicked him off with my middle finger, and ran into the parking lot, it was alot darker here and there were alot of people, then something in my head told me something was wrong, It was a very cold fearful feeling, then just as it began a number of army men in suits I didn&#39;t recognize had guns and acouple people suggested I stay (I know exactly what was happening at this point by hearing a few people talking and a few told me, this was a Karean military torture group who apearently were performing ilegal tests on us by kidnapping us at this point I was very freaked out and thought I was going to die (The dream was VERY vivid)) we all were made to lay face up flat on the ground I could hear people screaming in horror fearther done the line, they were screaming in pain mostly, I then woke up, too distrubed to try wilding  :Sad: 

Also I figured telling my subconscous what to dream about and it got it pretty close I wanted to go to chorus and talk to a girl I like, and it turned out I had a very vivid dream about chorus and her, we talked I don;t remember any of it though, I also saw a very violent scene with a guy with a huge axe chopping people apart (very vivid)

Also talked on the phone with a misterous man during the chorus dream, he told me to bring a key to this place, and also a pass.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok back into it again after a very long uneventful weekend of from school, I think the stress of school helps me alot with deild exspecualy if I&#39;m experiencing the stress first hand, also my first experience of sp in awhile it felt like my blanket was made of a ton of titanium.

1: My secound time in a deild this morning, I did it exactly like andy a member here does it, I rolled right out of bed (good idea with all the sp thats recently hit me), the first time in awhile my eyes were open pretty well in this ld, and my hands were visable I looked them over, I noticed not much increase in vividness it was quite foggy, I went downstairs I could hear my brother coming up but when I went down I saw nobody I went into the kitchen and turned around to see something that would make people with clownophobia wake up in a cold sweet, I saw my brother except his face was that of a clowns with the big red noise and everything, he tickled me I think I pushed him away then he apeared to be coming out of the oven I tried to keep the door shut but i couldn&#39;t stop him, I just decided to run and I didn&#39;t quite know how I would make it, I opened the door and ran using all the strangth I had, I felt extowardinarily light, so I just jumped up into the air and I had no problem flying at an incredible speed it was night out, but I still managed to fly very fast, I was using the zooming technique and was flying so fast I was afraid of running into something it must have been far over 100 miles per hour, sooner or later I slowed down and hit the ground I don&#39;t remember what happened afterwords I just remember I had an FA that I was riding in the car with my older brother and telling him about this lucid that I just had.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow, you really are the lucid dream god&#33; good stuff&#33; I finally broke my dryspell. I tried to dield afterwards but i turned over in my bed when i forgot what to do xD

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> wow, you really are the lucid dream god&#33; good stuff&#33; I finally broke my dryspell. I tried to dield afterwards but i turned over in my bed when i forgot what to do xD[/b]



Yeah I turn over alot sometimes it feels like I wake up a good 10 times, one of those times I usualy do deild, well I had a dry spell this last week, I have to say the key to breaking it was to dwell on deild enough and to act productive throughout the day as long as I didn&#39;t feel like a lazy bum I usualy will do pretty good when I try to ld.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I woke up around 1 am maybe and felt as if I had a head ache but a diffrent kind it wasn&#39;t physical like you&#39;d get a painful pulse every few secounds but my thoughts were racing all I seemed to care about was doing this one thing that didn&#39;t make sense to me at the time, see it was like my left brain was turned almost completely off and my abstract right side was thinking because it&#39;s much more active at night and that&#39;d make sense, I need to work on turning it off at night and in my dreams, because I find it hinders my ability to lucid dream sometimes, if I could just learn to relax it might be of some use to me but right now it&#39;s overactive and out of control which is why I was never that creative, when I&#39;m thinking using my right brain I can not describe it to anyone it works off feelings and emotions, may hide secrets that only my subconscous/dream guide would know.

I made this entry because I&#39;m very interested in this part of me, and understanding it better, sometimes I feel as if I need to do something at night and apon awakening but can&#39;t really figure it out because I&#39;m to tired to try.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Been awhile since I posted a lucid dream, well it came to me in a recent dream this morning and I'll try and decribe it, it's a dild.

1: I was in a class room and it was about over, and I couldn't figure out where I should go next, another kid next to me also couldn't figure out where he should go next, so he asked the teacher, where do I go next, she didn't say anything, suddenly I asked the teacher what was this class we were in right now? then I reached the conclosion it must have been a dream, I got up from my chair and walked over to the kid, I bent over and wispered into his ear that this was a dream (I heard some other kid, say something similer like he was repeating me, questioning his state as well), he got up alittle startled I felt as though I might have trouble walking it wasn't so bad, the kid followed me out into the hallway, we walked a bit looking into diffrent classrooms I asked him what his name was, at this time I knew he was a DC, he said his name was "Lunch" I thought it was funny, then I heard something behind us, it was the kid I heard wispering in the room, I didn't acualy look behind us I heard his footsteps, we both picked up the pase, I think we throw stuff at him as well, he caught up to the other DC kid, I ran paste him, the ceiling was higher here, and I tryed to fly, but I knew I couldn't do it, I had an FA shortly after.

So I guess this is rightfully my 200th ld, if your wondering how my ld count jumped up to 198 to 200 I had an ld last night as well.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Lets see, I was in school and school had just started everything was fairly vivid, I figured I could make it to the bathroom before class started, even though i had no idea were one was, I ran through the halls till I got to a big room (I could see several people ice skating from other rooms, it was pretty good quality clearity) I was in the big room and I saw a cage in the middle of it, with a bear underneath some wire and I think something else was in there to, I don't remember who it was, sonner or later a large stuffed dinosaur about 15 feet tall was almost climbing out of the cage, and I was trying to pet it, I was afraid of getting biten, but I didn't, I asked it were I could find a bathroom it said to go left and around the corner, so I went through there, and the bathroom was like a 5 star hotel bathroom, like in billybobs thread about "real" lucid dreams, I was peeing, when all of a sudden multipul people entered the bathroom, some were female, and I tried to cover myself up as best and as fast as I could, I ran out of the bathroom embarrest, and wantd to get to class, I noticed were I was was very fimiler then all of a sudden I did a nose check, and was amazed to find it a dream, next thing I know I was outside of school, behind a gate, I rubed my hands together, and remembered what gothlark had said, to rub my hands against dream objects, and I felt the fence, as well as the ground, were I ripped up some clovers, everything was still not very vivid, I talked to osme kids about the fact that this was my dream and they were only my creations, my voice seemed to work pretty well, and came out at a desired tone, and pitch, I started towords the school, I teased acouple girls and such, some looks somewhat familer to the girls in my school but diffrent colored hair and weird clothing that they never wear, at this point I thought I should find my crush, I went into a classroom that I osmehow thought she'd be in, instead some other girl took her place, she wasn't my type at all, all of a sudden I noticed a notebook computer in my hands, and it was gothlark talking to me on msn, what he said was a blur to me, but I wanted to try and read it, I think he said he finaly achieved something and I noticed the words OOBE perhaps a few times, his messages were coming out nearly every secound, so I typed mine "Guess what I'm in a dream" or somehting that came out something like "Guess what _=_ in a sx5" (almost exactly the same text as in the dream about 95&#37; accurite) I had troule typing, and the dream faded, I was determend to do deild, but the fan was on pretty loud and it was hard to do deild. 
I'm going to start puting normal dreams down now, since it's almost summer and I just figured out that good dream recall is the ultimate key to deild, and I am one of the few on here that doesn't suck at dream recall, no offence for the most part most people admit to it.

I also plan to do deild with an alarm which if it works, it'd be an almost surefire way to ld, no matter what my dream recall is.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Had a major vivid dream this morning, I only got about 4-5 hours of sleep, because I know have 7 fever blisters in my mouth, which sucked, but I had a really vivid dream, kind of reminds me of the polar express, ok first thing i remember was going outside, and seeing a large train in fromt of my house, except it was very large looked like it had 2 stories, the conducter came to me and asked me to come with them all, I didn't know what to say, I sensed I was not ready to get on the train, and I'd better not go, the conducter eventualy gave up and drove away, But I beleive I must have got one right when they were pulling away, I was taken to a huge huge rollarcoster like area, and this train was going to go around the rollarcoster loop which is larger then anyone that I've ever seen it is still night out, and lights were lighting up the track, then I saw something amazing, these acrobats were running acrossed the tops of the train when it was going around this huge rollarcoster loop, and when reaching about the top of the loop probably anywhere from 400-500 feet high and they would do an arial jump and land all the way at the bottom a large number of these acrobats did this over and over again, I was amazed and thinking this just couldn't be possible but because of the vividness I didn't get lucid, ok I also remember being in naother dream that featured the return of this portable wii from another dream I had that I don't know if I wrote down or not, anyway it was playing resident evil and for some reason showed a racing game instead, though later I would be sucked into the actual resident evil game, something interesting I figured out apon entering the mansion was that when I tryed to turn my flashlight on the light turned on but the ray stoped in mid air only inches in front of me, apearently it was so dark that the light could not penitrate the darkness, later I remember having several weapons and fighting zombies and suprisingly dinosaurs.

Also I have had several lucids i nthe past week or so that I havn't kept track of on my lucid count, I'm thinking of diching it, intill I can start having some more interesting lucids on command, purhaps through wilds.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok so I had several lucids this morning from DEILDS, I woke up in the morning, my fan was on suprisingly loud in order to do dream re-entry but I knew that if I just let the fan fade into the background and focus on dream imagery I would make it, so thats what I did, and soon enough I was dreaming.

1: Ok I found my self in my room no big suprise checked my hands, observed some detal on them, I looked at the room as a whole, I don't remember anything specific, I went down stairs, to find my dad sticking his head into the coal stove, I was scared at first, some kind of glitch happened (new term for weird stuff that I can't really discribe, such as mest up imagery and sensations) and I didn't feel scared anymore, I saw some wierd zombie like figured that sopposivly were my parents, and next thing I know, I found a large mouse hole, I felt as though I was just experiencing something that someone elses mind made for some reason, because when I crawled through that mouse hole, It looked like I was in some kind of cartoon like bambi I could see flowers and little critters, and everything was as it would have looked in a cartoon, I eventualy realised I was not in a tunnel anymore, and stood up everything went to real life looking again, I was in a clearing tall tree's and grass were all around everything had an orangey tint to it, like the sun set, my hands had the tint as well, I started trying to fly with failure at first, then I remembered something I did, I would run slower and jump straight up with my arms above my head, and then bring them down as if I was doing an exercise this would make me feel like I was pushing myself up on the wind, and I got up pretty high, unfortionitly all I could see was a birds eye view (directly at the ground) and I was stuck, just looking down at the ground, and tree's, I managed to get down, and I was walking along trying to make the letters L and D with my hands combined, but could not make the D, some weird glitch accuired and I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Another lucid from DEILD, I disovered that if I imagen spinning around in bed, or rolling repeatedly I can cause a dream to happen faster even though the cars outside were making noise, it was a challange to keep from bringing realisation back to the physical but once I got started I could keep it going. I then actually felt like I fell out of my physical body.

1: So I rubed my hands together a bit, and climbed down stairs, when I entered the living room I found that some figure was on the otherside of the room, infront of the couch, I know found that I had glasses on, everything was vivid for a secound or 2 then when I tryed taking the glasses of everything got blurry, this creature tried to grab me and take me to the kitchen or something, it had an alian like apearence, I fought it, kicking and punching, but they didn't seem to effect it, when I kicked and puched I felt tired and worn out, the more I did it, I think at this point I must have woken up, I did the spinning thing and I was back in, the creature had some kind of drill type thing and was using it on me, I just relaxed and didn't care much, I then went outside were I saw 2 even weirder creatures, they had horns on their heads, more like an extenion of there actually head then horns made of bone, they took something from the other creature that he had taken from me (Note: it was in fact semen but the creature did not have sex with me, he drilled the drill into my side, not in my butt  :tongue2:  ) soon I woke up.
No I was not abducted, in less an alian was just standing out in my backyard.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Another lucid with deild, but I had a very interesting dream, it was reather entertaining and it featured a theme that I feared as a child and gave me a great idea on a new video game, ok I was playing resident evil except I was the main character

1: I was standing in a bathtub and it was dark in the room, everything was quite clear though a zombie all of a sudden apeared in front of me, quite life like I now could see that I had an aray of weapons from crowbars to knifes, I swong the crowbar a few times at the monster and it was dead, more zombiew went and came I eventualy realised that I had special abilitys and was begining to like the hand to hand combat stuff more then guns, I could do my super power a few times but would have to wait for it to recharge, the super power included my swing my crowbar around very rapidly and violently, I could suualy take down 1 whole zombie per super, but I soon met a lizard like zombie it was harder and much fearcer, but I kept up the fighting and won (how could I loose except waking up  :tongue2:  ) anyway I was afraid more zombies would come into the bathroom, I almost swong at my brother when he came in, a zombie soon followed him, I wasn't ready to deal with him in such a small area and took him out, I got out of the bathroom and beat him up as well then a small red fox with a very dangerous gun was running around, I beat the crap out of this thing he was saying he'd kill me, and I eventualy grabed him by his tall and throw him violently into the stove burning ashes spated everywhere he screamed about how he'd get me back for this, I think I through another zombie or to into the coal stove, all of there boddys burning to chorcoal then I woke up.

2: after waking up I spun around in a bit diffrent fashion then usual I protended to grab an imagenary stick in my bed and use it to swing around out of my physical, and soon enough I was out and probably pre-maturly too because I could still feel some of my body in bed, but I wasn't too quick to open my dream eyes, I opened them slowly, I looked around I was just about to go down stairs everything seemed pretty real mainly because I was so confident with my last dream, when I got all the way downstairs I saw that we were living in a large mansion now, the rooms were huge, and ther furniture was royal and very expensive, I saw my mom, and several others I did not know, I remember it was quite vivid but I somehow expected it to be unstable and alittle bit of unstiblilty accured as a result, I eventualy went outside, were I saw a hott girl with a bikini on, sitting in a lounge chair, se was nearly nakid and I could see her privite part sticking out, I just went up and sat next to her, and began teasing her, and I wasn't planing on sex to ruin this lucid, so I left, I saw a large group of kids run out when I left the back room, I decided I was going to show them that I could fly, but I must have gotten to excited I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

1 deild and 1 dild this morning, first dild in awhile I've been having deilds everyother morning though, I know don't use a bar to flip with, I just imagen doing front flips and I go right through my bed.

1: This dream began with me and gothlark talking on msn live I didn't have a microphone but I could still talk to him, his voice was diffrent and mine was too, he had spiked hair and was standing up out of his computer chair the floor was blue, then I noticed him change he morphed into an older version of himself his hair was longer now, I then remember being inside of his house, I noticed a little girl about 2-3 years old, I wondered if this was gothlarks sister or something but he doesn't have a little sister, there was a mess of blocks on the floor and she was going around picking them up and I was helping when I relised I must be dreaming, everything was very vivid my visuion changed a few times I relaxed my eyes view tried not to blink but when I didn't everything got foggy after awhile, I don't remember anything else but I woke up a few minutes later.
2. I got back in unfortionitly when I tried to open my eyes I kept getting frozen images not the first time this has happened I could not use my physical will to walk I had to mentaly walk around my room, I was able to get downstairs mentaly but I was blind I didn't think to activiate a mental sense of sight here so I was basicly blind, and I tried to move physicaly but I was paralysed I wasn't fully in the dream probably.

----------


## sea bee

> Ok, this one is a bit blurry, and somethings I only remember because I told my mind to remember them.
> 
> Winter flood( not lucid )
> I was in a small valley filled with snow that had about 3 inches of water on top of it, and I was riding a sled, that you can stand up on with a scooter type handle, I was trying to beat a person named logan( know him from school) we kept taking turns and there where a lot of corners we had to turn. I remember I was on top of a hill and my science teacher kept telling me to go down, the water was running off of the hill in a stream on top of the snow, when I went down the hill a secound time, I when of a ramp and whent so high into the air(about 50 feet) and my sled disappered, I could see logan on the ground, it hurt my stomach I went so fast through the air, I then know I would wake up, and I did
> 
> 
> I had a dream about school too but it&#39;s so blurry I dissided not to show it, it had to do with me being late or something.



Lucid Dream God: Thanks for your comments and your imput on this site. I see you mentioned MSN or PM. I'm an a new computer person and not clear how to use these sites or what they stand for. I would like to communicate with you if I could for questions etc. If it's OK with you.  Thanks,  sea bee (member)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Thanks for the complements, PM means private message you click on my name and you should see the option some were to send me a privite message, and MSN is an instant messaging program, which you download at msn.com.

By the way are you by chance a navy sea bee, I'm actually thinking about being a navy sea bee or I might work with computers.

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

Good job on kicking that kid's ass, the one with teh soccerball lol funny.. i would have done the same thing :Cool:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Yah, that was fun  :tongue2: , thanks for reading this. 

No lucid today cause I woke up a bit early so I could fall asleep earlier tonight though come to think about it my friends coming over so I might not get that chance, so yeah crappy time to start lding, anyway my dreams will be split up into paragraphs cause I feel my dreams are always connected somehow even though it might not be apearent to you guys reading this, and numbering them gives them a diffrent dream kind of feel.

I'm in my house, I think my friends over, and his dad is there. His dad walks over to me and gives me a pack of cigarretts (I don't smoke) but I keep them at first and in fact try to hide them cause my parents might see them, but then I just decide I ought to just give them back to him, he says "your better off without them anyway".

I'm at school I don't know what class I have and I know I'm back from from break but I don't think it was summer. I remember I have to go to art class, I found it went in and sat down. The teacher was my old art teacher from 9th grade. There are two projects that we are assigned to finish the first one looks like a board with strips and string on it mine had a possific name it was called aerosum or something similer. My secound project was a picture of santa clauos with random people, it apeared to be from runescape it had the same graphic design anyway.

Me and a friend are thinking about becoming actors, I can't describe it more then that because it was so confusing to me, later we were in a class room again. My crush was there which will probably apear in 60&#37; of my school dreams, including her friends, there was this substitute teacher who was african american (he changed into an african american anyway) he was very strict with are papers I remember turning in one and worrying that he would give me a bad grade cause it was kind of sloppy, there was another teacher in there this one was a women, and the substitute teacher kept talking to her, some kids in the class were saying how they thought this guy liked the other teacher, he held a basketball at one point, and he kept talking about how women liked guys who meditate cause there 25 minutes early or something like that?

3 dreams really good for my first journal entry in acouple months.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I just woke up from 2 lucids one was a dild and one was a deild, dilds are coming real easy for me now I don't know, all I do is think about lucid dreaming alittle throughout the day, and I had 2 dilds yesterday. 

1: I was in this resident evil type dream and I asked my mom why she didn't get attacked by monsters where as I kept getting killed, she told me that when I enter a new part of the dream that I should act as if I just entered a place were I've always wanted to go, and I should allow a bit of exightment to come over me, I then became lucid and instantly teleported to my house, I go out my kitchen door and I ran out into my yard, (I decided to do this bare foot because I wanted the textures to be felt vividly so I could stay in longer), I kept on talking to myself about the dream in the dream and became more lucid, then when I looked up from the back of my yard I didn't see a parking lot, I saw a harber  with boats and water and ducks, and lots of people all very vivid. I walked around you could see on the other bank of the river that there were resterants and such, I walked into an outdoor restrant there were picnic tables and other things you might expect to find on a dock, then there was this obsticle course like thing I started my way through it, there was a thin walk way with just a bunch of obsticles (hard to describe other then that) I kept going through this and I met up with 2 people one was a guy about my age, and one was a girl a bit younger then me, the two and I were know racing it would seem but it seemed more like we were going through this obsticle course thing together just so we coul get to the end, the girl ended up way behind me, and me and the guy came to a half way mark where there were 3 stands of diffrent size repressenting 1st 2nd and 3rd you would think, he allowed me to get up and stand on one of them I don't know if it was first though, then we went through the secound half and the same thing, but he told me it was his turn to stand on the finish line, so he did and we went into a small diner or something with both guy, and girl and a bald man that I assumed to be those guys couch, he congradualated us and even me, after that the dream started fading and I woke up in bed. 

2: I tryed imagenary flips it took a few times since the fan was draining a bit of my concintration, I walked out into the exact room I was sleeping in (I usualy sleep upstairs but as of temperarily I sleep next to the kitchen) I couldn't open my eyes yet, when I did I just got freeze frames of my house, finaly I managed to get my eyes open and actvly perseiving, it was dark outside and in the kitchen but it turned brighter quite fast and soon there was light outside, I began to go outside with bare feet as I did in the last dream, but it faded, and my mom was making noise when I woke up, which I knew would hinder my dream re-entry intill I could sleep upstairs, which even then that don't stop people from lawn mowing right next to my bedroom window

----------


## LucidDreamGod

havn't posted in awhile, I've been having deilds pretty much daily if I sleep well with deild.

1:I had been laying in bed for awhile I woke up but felt too awake to try deild, but I eventualy remembered I would try even though I forgot to do the reguler deild steps since deild was coming so easy for me now, I started imagen myself doing little leaps in the air, it became easier and I imagened a full backflip feeling the change in gravity and the floor against my feet, I did 2 more full backflips, feeling fairly stable I finished it off by feeling myself jump to the floor and do 3 side rolls, and that did it I was finaly in my dream body, I got up went down stairs and through the living room someone was there I thought it was my brother but his hair wasn't blonde, I went to the kitchen and started trying to check my hands well standing next to the fridge, my right eye was covered with this sticky black stuff so it seemed, and my left I struggled to keep open, and I have no idea where I went from here.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I accidently x'ed this page out well I was almost done typing this dream down, well I have a pretty good memory so I'm going to do it ocne again  ::D: .

1: I was on vacation at my aunt and uncles house I do beleive, I remember talking on a comp with my crush, we talked for awhile and the only thing I remember her saying is sex<-->milk (I'm guessing she was asking me reather I liked sex or milk) I thought about saying milk cause I didn't want to act like a sex addict, but decided against it since I wanted her to know I liked her, she also told me I had to say it in a voice clip to her, but I was afraid to cause my mom and brother were still around, 

but I still did it in a kind of quite tone. I don't remember what happened next I know my mom moved the computer or something cause I was now upstairs, once again she messaged me I don't remember what we talked about, but she had to leave (which was unconvinent since I wanted to confess myself to her how I feel) I strongled to type "awwww, goodbye  :Sad: "  just when I was about to send my computer glitched up showing a skeleton man walking in a feild of bones (I'm guessing symbolising "when it rains" a song by limp bizkit it was close to the cover of the album "when it rains" was on and the only song I have listened to is on that album is when it rains)  ok the next thing I remember is being in the shower with my computer talking to her once again (lol yes I had a computer in the shower in my dream(maybe to much time on the computer in real like ehh  :tongue2: ))

 I was trying despretly to type of my feelings to her cause the key bottons were all over the bathtub, I can't remember if I was succerssful or not, I tried getting on the computer once again when the computer loaded it loaded showing a picture of a blender which was quite srtange, I opened my contact list and looked for my crush only 2 names were there sexe girl or sexy girl, and destiny or maybe her name was dallian from DV i don't think my crush would have called herself sexe girl but what did I know she did ask me reather I profered sex over milk, and dillian was explainable perhaps she does resemble my crush with that thick dark slightly wavy hair (and not to mention she's very attractive  ::smitten::  ),

 later I woke up then fell asleep again continouing the dream, I remember my parents were holding a party or perhaps getting ready to leave or something, my dad as he left told me the name of his highschool crush full name (I can't remember what it is though) I decided to tell him mine (not going to say it here) I then decided I would show him her picture in my year book, my brother was there I just shoed him away (he already knows anyway) when I was pickign up my yearbook from this year my dad told me my crush better not be black or something (my dad is slightly racist in real life, though he pretty much just doesn't think a black women and a white man have ever been together) well my crush was hispanic but I didn't give a damn to show him, I brought the year book out, my older brother was there as well he was wanting to see her to, I agreed and started searching the year book when I fliped through it my older brother commented on some of the girls asking me if they were my crush every guess was wrong though,

 some of the pages were like paper and nothing was on them and soem of the pictures were quite strange looking, I don't remember showing them my crush though, I woke up or something and then fell back asleep and continoued the dream I was trying to use the bathroom or something I remember having to go outside and acrossed the roal in a small doggy house with a urinal it was hard to get into I recall slipping out a few times trying to hide myself as the cars went by, I remember trying to move the house further up the cliff later cause it was on an unstable peice of land my dad was yelling at me telling me not to move it but I continoued waking up sometime later.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok lucid number 226 was an ok lucid certainly not crappy as most of mine are.

1. Was about 3-4am in the morning, I wasn't sure why the hell I was outside, maybe for a late midnight/morning walk, and how was I going to explain this so my mom 0.o I was in front of my school as I recall there were a bunch of little kids and the morning light was over everything I could see there were also cops around (I noticed my dreams have reflected what I watch on tv last night alot this morning) one kid stoped me and he told me what the heck are you doing here "this is gods time" suddenly when I was walking into my backyard I got a confidence that overcame me and then I questioned the fact that why should I be outside at this time, and then I was lucid. From here on I steped away from my house when I looked back everything was night, I tried looking over and over at the path I was taking to the park by my house but it was still dark over there, I just went with it and walked over to the park, at the point I senced someone with me maybe my brother and someone else was there too suddenly a fog came over us all someone suggested I use dream control to make it go away so I did, I had the idea to control the sun so I looked into the sky and said "make it light outside" and the sun or was it a moon came moving along the top of the sky it had a blueish tint to it (like the moon but more shiny and blue) it lit up everything, so I continoued down the trail around the park now I looked into the sky and a row of spinning long white things were there (hard to explain them, think of a long huge white factory mixer out of it's tub of contents and in the sky) as I ran they began to fall behind me at one point I was actually moving intop of one commenting to my bro on how good I was at dream control, I fell out of the dream ironicly and then did a deild and re-entered it, I was at the same place but this time on the playground and I climbed up a small kiddy staircase and told my brother to tell me a pass code incase we were sharing a dream, he got confused and mad told me his pass code was just pass code I wasn't srue it was the real life bro anyway but he moved so real and his talking made sense but was not under my control at all. next I found a girl laying on the playground (and old crush on mine from way back, she was 16-17 at this time though) we started making out and I beleive we had intercourse I tried to look up as to not end the dream, it was working one of her friends came along and they started talking and she commented on how she shouldn't be talking to her at the same time well f ing me, the orgasm was not very long lasting and a tad bit weak, but still felt good non the less. I was done and got up the girls friend was someone I know from real life and she has a crush on me in real life (been bugging me to go out with her) she slong a steel belt at me it didn't hurt but I told her to stop, she then told me she really liked this other guy (I forgot his name) next thing I remember was being in a house sitting acrossed from this guy (he looked pretty life like) I told him I could stay in this dream as long as I wanted I just had to relax about it, then ironicly a secound time I woke up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok this thread is going to die as soon as I can have lds on command through visual wilds, but I'd just like to say that this is not the end of my dream journal entrys, and I have been lding I think about 240-250 lds so far, I had like 3 lds this morning, quite long and vivid but my memory of them is vague, I still have trouble with dream control (well saying that probably would makes it worse >.< )  but the reason I want to make another dream journal is after I master lucid dreaming, I want to see the improvement on my dream control, and throughout this dream journal I had diffrent practice sessions and diffrent amounts of control during that period depending on how much I practiced and then I had to relearn it after that time over and over, well the next dream journal should show a steady inclination of dream control.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I've been having lucids alot lately and all, but havn't felt the need to write them down, because I just don't need dream recall with deild or wild, either that or I don't require dream control that much, but I wanted to record my shared dreaming attempts with Volcon.

1: I had a bad night sleeping, for some reason and the past few nights even, I've got a scenerio going through my head or some kind of a goal and it's all I think about, this was obviously the shared dreaming attemtpt and later on it was about doing wild, and these kinds of scenerios that run through my head all night put me in a bad mood, anyway it gave me an idea, that I'm going to just write down all my worries before bed, and set my alarm and when I get up, I'm just going to do a wild not think about it. Anyway a stroke of luck woke me up at just the right time, I began imagening falling off my bed, it was more of a scene that I imagened reather then it actually happened, I wasn't in a good mood and my confidence was suffering, I got up from the floor realising I was now in a dream, I walked to the stairs and went down, as I walked through my house I tried to put on a smile but their was still a hint of insecurity, you can't fake confidence like I think I can when I really am in fact confident, the house was fairly dark and outside the windows were pitch black too, I began to turn on the lights most of them worked, but not very much, I walked into the kitchen and saw a fan blowing on one side of a counter, it made me calm down a bit, and soon I saw outside and it wasn't so dark anymore. I decided to go outside and went out the kitchen door, as soon as I reached my yard I remembered that I wanted to share a dream with volcon, so I began yelling out his name and trying to feel his concept or whatever you call it, then I began using his real name, and running around the yard, soon after I spotted someone over acrossed a fence playing basketball or something, they came running to me, it apeared to be one of my friends from real life apon closer inspection, he past by me right before the dream ended.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Ok I woke up early and decided I had nothing better to do then post my dreams, I will now hold nothing back from what happens, I admit I held back on some of the abstract things, but now I'm not. So enjoy the strangeness of my dreams for what they are  :tongue2: .

Earliest I can remember is being in some auditorium like place, possibly at my house or something, this guy who had long brown, kind of shaggy hairstyle was in front of us all (all of my class) anyway this guy kept looking at my crush who was sitting in the audience, and I observed her reaction, they seemed to be communicating somehow with their hands and expressions, she went up on stage and followed him into what I took to be the boys bathroom, all I remember doing is going up to it and pissing into it  :tongue2: . at this point it morphed into my house for sure and I could hear him in their now in my brothers room, I listened closely and heard what apeared to be a video game that he was playing, I sat next to the door for awhile, then I decided to play smash bros brawl, so I got up and started playing my crush and the guy eventually came out, they went over to the living room area and he began playing what looked like a wide calculater with no screen, he called me over to give it a shot, I walked up to him and took it in both hands, I started pressing random buttons on it, and he pulled up an identical one, as I pressed the bottons each time a wave of vibrations hit my fingers with certain keys, it accured to me that he must be prodicting each key I would press, eventually I had a vision of going inside a cave or something and I could not find my way out even though it was apearently very easy (being a one way cave), and I phased back into this original dream the guy looked at me and laughed, saying something along the lines of "he couldn't find his way out of a cave"

I was walking through the halls of my highschool when I went up the ramp type thing to lunch in my school, and there was a short line of students, my brother had run ahead of me for as reason I can't quite remember, one of the schools securitairys were stopping people, apearently asking them if they had a cell phone from what I could hear, as the line moved up my friend brett signed the sheet after he had been asked if he had his original planner, he handed the sheet to me as the teacher asked me if I still had my planner (that I beleive she said she needed to photocopy), I looked the sheet over quickly, it had a few names I didn't recognize my friend brett was on (and he signed his name as JT)there and next to his name was a "No" I was going to put no when I remembered I did have my planner (but wondered if it was clear enough to be photocopied, since I wrote in it sometimes), I signed my name in big messy letters and tried to wright "Yes" next to it, I also saw my brothers name a few spaces up, then she took it from me and led me to a familier room. This room was a room that reacurred in my dreams for many yearsm usualy of dreams I'd have of my elementary school and me being lost in it, there were a number of rooms that would reapear usualy big with many doors and confusing, the kind of place you didn't really feel you had the credentials to be allowed in. This room was big, with a egg dome type roof, the floor was a light gray, and the walls/ceiling was a bunch of windows, I would have probably gained lucidity if I would have been planning to. onlike most times the room was filled with people, high ranked officials of the school I was guessing, we took a turn to the left from the meeting area, I beleive I saw my old math teacher mr. cook, we reached a small room with a big table in the middle, I was told to put down my stuff, I did and I took out from underneith my stuff a planner that was attached to a folder, with a bag, that included varies tubes of diffrent colored liquids, I discided it wasn't mine and found my planner, which seemed normal, the securitairy took it and took out another clear bag of this time what apeared to be empty medicine measuring cups, then I noticed a huge rectangle fish tank shaped container, filled with a liquid that was dark rich brownish/red. She placed each measuring cup in at the very top and she then seemed to be confused, questioning is this the right amount? she called over a man I didn't recognize, fairly tall, deep voice, and a patch of brawn hair on his head. she asked him what was the right amount for a martini, he picked up a few more measuring cups and dumped them in, and then went away, she still apeared to be stressed about what was the right amount, don't remember anything after that.

It may have started with my brother and me hanging around the living room area in my house, it was fairly dim, then all of a sudden there were 2 of my brother there, at first I thought it was a mirror, I put my hand through the doorway to find out. It was not, and my brother said something along the lines of "you know what that means" I gained a small bit of lucidity at this point, and chased my brother around what now seemed to be my school. (this could have very well took place right before dream number 2, but it's confusing to say, since this one seems more closely linked to the dream that came after)

My mom parks her van outside the school, a bit of a distence away, she says something along the lines of "if we park it here no one will think it's very special" we got out of the van, and everything from this point on is a big blur to me, then I remember us coming back to the van and me thinking we were going on some big trip.

I had no clear Idea of what kind of creature I was charrying around throughout the dream, at times it seemd like a little girl, at other times it seemed like some kind of giant hamster, anyway I was just heading out of what apeared my be my school parkinglot, onto a roadway, I had evidently been told to go to the airport and get on a plane, with this little orange haired girl that apeared quite tiny, I noticed I had brought lunches for the both of us, and as we walked out the little girl grabbed one and ate it all up, even though I advised her not to, we kept going down the road way, we came to the 3 way intersection, there were no cars in sight, I wondered were the airport was. I saw one plane take to the sky, it came from the west road, heading to the passageway to the east, I took the west road, it seemed discerted as far as I could see, it was straght acrossed then leading downward, I began taking the other road but decided it was just as discerted. So I began to take the one to the west, we kept going, intill I came to a small cylander shaped fence with a wooden framed gate, just big enough for the wolf inside of it. I turned away then turned back and the wolf was outside the gate now, I turned around to run into a small cave on the side of the hill besides the road, it was quite narrow, for some reason the little girl ended up inside the cave further then me (now apoearing as a giant hamster like creature, half girl, half animal) the wolf stood between me and her, it was a one way cave so it was hard to get by the wolf, but I somehow managed to outspeed the wolf and take the little girl/hamster backoutside, I totaly covered it/she with towels and made it back to some porch that apearently was were my parents were, all this time I ran I didn't look back, the wolf was biting my heels, the pain wasn't actually painful. by the time I got up to the porch I observed that no one seemed suprised at all, I turned around to see a wolf like man, the wolf was standing on his legs like a human, I handed the girl/hamster to my mother, she opened the budle of towels, and reaveled a small furry creature, that apeared to be a mouse. (anyone else see something in that dream)

If anyone is wondering why I recalled so many dreams, I simply went to bed early and woke up early, and I woke up alot during the night, ALOT, so that may have something to do with it (a very common symtom of going to bed early, and one I hope keeps even after its an established sleep shedual), I didn't take any notes though, this is written directly from my own memory.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

My dreams were too long to recall, I remember being in a huge mansion and having alot of people in it with me, there were stores in there, and auditoriums.

Anyway I did have a lucid dream or what seemed like 3 lucid dreams, let me try to explain them. Well in the mansion I suddenly questioned why I was walking around this mansion when I could be flying outside (I just thought I had always been aware in my dreams) still not quite lucid yet I was in this meeting room at a table, the only person I identified with was charles a kid in my class. he had a hat on, as I looked around at the room I noticed that the notes on the walls changed from small to big, and the hat on charles's head grew varies sizes, all well this was happening I was telling myself about how weird my dreams seemed and how everything was changing constantly, I imeadietly decided to do something funner. I tried to get up and everything kind of became dark, this window came into view, I lsot all focus of my body and my open hand became the rims of the window and soon I saw outside to a town place with black and white buildings and then I was going down the street with this rectangle window again, no body at all, the rectangle became the window of the car I still didn't cotnrol my body but the car was treversing acrossed several roads, there were lots of cars. then I decided I wanted to control my body again so I stood up, the rectangle became my eyes again and as I stood up, I gained about 100 feet over the town, it was now a toy town in the mansion, and I could see the little people and the little cars, everything went black again. This time I struggled to create something I eventualy could feel that I was on the very end of a slide, I couldn't see for some reason, and I thought that I could not feel correctly so I kept trying to focus more and more on the feelings, they eventually got quite vivid, I begame satisfied and got up off the slide, and then I just opened my eyes to see, I was in the park outside my house, and as I walked forward I saw my crush on the sidewalk, she smiled at me. and I went over to her to try and kiss her, but just as I got close to her, she disopeared and people holding signs replaced her. the signs said her name first, with all of them each showing parts. but they slowly morphed into very vivid pictures, I saw several, they were all of people, some I recognized from school some I didn't, the first one showed people I couldn't recognize and I didn't really remember that picture, the next one showed like 7 or so people, I saw my crush in the background of this one beside her stood a tall guy, why medium kind of light brown shaggy but still neat hair, as I recall there was a guy even taller but he could have been standing on something. From there I have no idea what happened.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

It has been around 7 months since I have posted anything here, I have the urge to post the lucid dream I had this morning, because I feel my memory of dreams is improving and I want to see if I can remember exactly what I did.

I was visualizing a room, as was a habit of mine throughout the day (it commonly brings lucid dreams when I practice during the day) It was going along great but I wasn't in the mood for a DEILD, but I said "what the heck, I have school in the morning I might as well try" I felt that I couldn't move it seemed as if I was paralyzed in the guest room beside my bedroom I waited a moment and just tried getting up, I was successful. It was really dark in my room and downstairs, I started to try and make it light downstairs, it flickered and I was kind of successful. I tried to imagine being outside unsuccessfully. I went downstairs and went through my house making my way outside, it was night out, almost pitch black at first, I ran to the end of the yard and leaped up, for some reason I imagined someone behind me yelling "go get them". I started flying off the end of my yard feeling as if I was being trailed the sky got brighter, but the flying was hard to do. I couldn't maintain my momentum or boost myself forward so I fell to the ground. Then I was able to boost myself onto a roof, one of the school roofs of my elementary school, there was this young girl that showed up and I began to run away onto another part of the roof, but I then got this odd false memory/feeling that I was in the dream in order to bring back a set of jewelry to my waking life, and it would all work out. I had to confront this girl several times, and so I did, at the base of the elementary school she dropped a bunch of bracelets, a ring, and a necklace. It was dark again and I ran to the jewelry to pick it up, I examined the necklace well waiting for the dream to fade, and it didn't fade very fast. I decided to get up and explore, but the dream faded when I did. I found myself in my bed I noticed the bracelets beside me, and franticly searched for the necklace I had examined, I found it under the covers, it looked slightly different from what I remembered. I found myself in my school lobby next telling my brother about the jewelry he didn't really believe me, or maybe he did, not sure. I then gain a lot of coherency and realize the jewelry is not going to go to the real world with me, and thus I must still be in a dream, I exit the building and confidently begin to run jump and fly for awhile before landing near a car, I try to jump on one of the cars, but it begins to move. I fall off of the car and it kind of falls onto of me, I jump out of the way, but more cars continue to fall on top of me, before I wake up for real.

I had a non-lucid where I was laying in a narrow bed in a narrow room and I was about to get some orange juice from a near by cupboard, it was dark in there, my father entered, forgot what he told me. When he left I tried opening the cupboard to get a drink of orange juice.

In another non-lucid I was sitting in chorus I think and directly in front of me some distance away was my crush, she began smiling and waving at me, I waved back, then I began to cry or at least tried to cry.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Well I had 3 interesting and very vivid lucid dreams this morning after a random deild and not attempting one in many months.

I remember some interesting things before these dreams, I had just gone to sleep after waking up at 10:30 am from my dog licking me in the face and falling asleep into a huge R.E.M. period.

I was playing some kind of quake game, the person was like reviewing it well my character moved around, they said how safe the game made them feel, that they could hide well, and play around with the movements a lot of times. The game was really vivid, next thing I remember is a guy handing out free video games to a group of people out of a plastic bag.
It all started in the kitchen, I was kind of hovering around for fun, I noticed I could sort of glide for a few seconds, and it was very suspicious It made me aware of my state. I picked up something something I forgot what it was and I broke it very easily even though it seemed unbreakable.  Just to be sure I started breaking other stuff around the kitchen such as a coffee cup with ease. First thing I remember doing was seeing some random girl and started attempting to make out with her, which was very unvivid. I stopped and opened the front door to go outside. I was surprised it was so vivid and light, as I made my way to the back of my yard 3 dogs began chasing me. I think they were on a leash, one of them may have been my dog, they tryed to lick me and jump at me, not in a violent way. I started trying to fly. I wasn't that successful only hovering above the ground the dogs could jump up at my and make me fall again. I kept making an effort, try to get on top of the bus garage outside my house, I tryed to make a wind sound like I had done in the past but I failed. I then blacked out.
I deilded with ease
I woke up in bed perhaps my mom and brother were there. I ran down stairs. I remember seeing my dad, forgot what he said, I felt lucky to have the dream still in the day, too many dreams at night  :tongue2: . I decided to go out the front door this time. I flew out to the left of the road not caring much about the cars. There began to be a thick amount of trees and they were taking up the whole road. I eventually got stuck in the branches of one of the trees. I managed to break through and ended up near my elementary school, which I live right by in real life as well. I began to try and fly up one of the corners of the building (using my wind sound effectively), I was more successful this time, reaching the stone covered top. I ran around here noticing a door and other parts of the roof. Then I see a car type structure stick in to the side of the building with people in it, I jump down in side and this lady has this plan with these guys in the car. They either have to move around and push the car off from the wall resulting in us all falling, or face something else. I decided to push the car over to get out of it, even though I was afraid of falling a long distance and waking up, but I had fallen from much higher places well flying. The car crashed down I then threw something at the lady, and then a snake which actually high fived me. Then I jumped with ease up on top of the wall again. I then try to climb toward the highest part of the building, as I walk around I comment on how this is the true state I always want to be in, and how vivid it is, and I reach a new level of awareness much like my waking life awareness. As I look around I see an interesting but awkward landscape, the hills look realistic though slightly 2-d (I live in a valley), I also see a giant tree with a rounded top and bushy green leaves. I make a goal to climb the tree but I then black out.
I deild again, this time it is more challenging, I roll out of bed with ease and know it is a dream. I began to walk down stairs but instead of being in my house I end up in another room, that when I look around it appears to be large and nicely decorated. I see something on a shelf and pick it up, it is a doll with a human like face though much simplified and stretched verticaly. I begin to walk further into the house I think I began noticing people around some rich looking guy comes up and greets me. I forgot a lot of the things this guy said but they seemed so intelligent and constructed at the time. He shows me around the place, I think of drawing this house and labeling the rooms when I wake up, since the house remains stable and he gives me the names of all the rooms. I compliment him on how good the house looks. He takes me back to the beginning it slightly irritates me. But he shows me this hallway I never noticed before, with two doors, he says the name to one of the two rooms but I don't remember. He shows me around hallway into "my room" he calls it, says he drinks a lot in their, and I say it isn't a big deal. We walk around the front of the house, I forget what it looked like but the place was overcrowded with fernature. Then we begin walking into my high school, the rich guy turns into my environmental teacher Mr. H and we see a lot of kids walking around. I decide it'd be a good idea to practice my social skills, I try and talk to several kids with not much response, I see Russel by the office from my grade and say hey whats up? I see my brother and talk about even in a dream how awkward I feel around people. Then I black out, I try to do another DEILD to break my chain record of 3, I begin to feel as though I just might make it, but I am just too awake  :Sad: .

Well I was typing this all out my brother came to me and said he had about 9 lucid dreams from the dog waking him up throughout the night  :tongue2: , so yeah guess the dog gave us 12 lucid dreams in total this morning.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I just woke up from my first winter vacation sleep, had about 3 lucids, the dream before hand was really vivid.

I think I had just gotten back from boces and I was heading towards the bus, but our bus driver tells me that I left to early, he is right for some reason I learn that it is around like 10:45, and we leave at 11:15. Somebody else comes out behind me and when they get on the driver decides that it is alright to get on anyway. When I get inside the bus it has a funny shape, the seats are all connected parallel to the bus and connected like a bench, Tim my far cousin and school peer is sitting beside me, I decided I haven't tried talking to him for such a long time. I ask him if he has ever played Final Fantasy 8 (he's crazy about final fantasy in RL) I don't remember how he answers, or if I even know what he said. He does get out a gameboy type system and plays tetris on it. Sometime later I see a bathroom in back of the bus, I don't remember if I have to go but I go back there. When I come back I find that we are at what looks to be an air port. At first I think were at some big school who have there own plane  :tongue2: . We sit there for awhile a little confused. Somebody comes to the front of the bus, and talks to the bus driver then they leave the bus. Then through the side window of the bus I spot Ray sitting in a resteront through a window, amanda, and brandy step out to go meet up with him. Somebody makes a comment on how ray always gets the hot girls. Before we leave I get an urge to pee really badly (this probably reflects the fact that I didn't go to the bathroom and when I woke up I really needed to go quite badly) I didn't want to leave the bus, but I remembered the bathroom in the back. I go back in the bathroom, it is huge now, there are multiple stalls. And urinals are all around, before I can go, the bus begins to drive. This causes me to slip and fall on the floor, and the lights go out, so I am in complete blackness. I hear my friend trevors voice, he is near me, he tells me where he is by telling me the texture of the floor that leads me out of the bathroom.

I really don't remember my lucid dreams as much more then fragments, the first one I apeared somewhere outside. I went into my neighbors house, but it led into mine. I remember some girl I tried to kiss, and it felt like I was kissing the top of a bottle cap, and the bottle cap came off in my mouth  :tongue2: . I went outside and flew around but didn't have much luck before the dream ended.

I remember it was very difficult to stay in the dream, without falling out and DEILDing back in. I think maybe because I was so worried that I would fall out it just caused it to happen very frequently.

----------

